# Sticky  Thread de boas vindas aos novos membros - Apresente-se aqui!



## Raphael Comitre

PHCastro said:


> Rapha! É bom vê-lo por aqui... grande abraço e seja bem-vindo!


Demorei mais cheguei! hahaha.. Obrigado Pedro! 


Graaande Edu! estamos aí para o que precisar!


----------



## Tito

ancelmo said:


> Oi gente.
> Já postei algumas vezes aqui desde que me registrei, mas já acompanho o SSC há uns 10 meses mais ou menos.
> Me chamo Ancelmo, tenho 18 anos, sou goiano e estudo arquitetura e urbanismo. Adoro esse fórum e já aprendi muita coisa aqui com os mais experientes.
> 
> Ah! Tito: obrigado por mover o meu tópico de Goiânia pro lugar correto.


Disponha, Ancelmo! 



Raphael Comitre said:


> Olá, sou o Raphael Comiitre, moro em Poá - SP, acompanho o SSC a um bom tempo já, aprendendo cada vez mais! Agora devidamente cadastrado fica mais facil! Gosto muito de fotografar, o que tiver ao meu alcance trarei para cá! Obrigado!


Sejam os dois muito bem-vindos! kay:


----------



## Skyz

*Apresentação*

Olá, descobri o fórum buscando imagens de cidades brasileiras como outros já disseram acima. Gostei e passei a visitar o fórum regularmente para matar as saudades da terra. Vi que além das fotos o fórum também tem outras informações e discussões interessantes; como tudo o que diz respeito ao Brasil me interessa: a geografia, as cidades, a história,os problemas e as soluções, os desafios e o planejamento, enfim o "Pensar o Brasil ", resolvi me inscrever.

Sou casado e tenho filhos, trabalho na área de saúde e atualmente vivo fora do país.

Como não gosto muito de colocar dados pessoais na internet, sabe como é gente "das antigas", acho que fico por aqui.

Saudações a todos.


----------



## Tito

^^ Bem-vindo! kay:


----------



## brunodelazari

Boa noite!

Sou Bruno, de Chácara Santo Antônio/São Paulo/SP... acompanho o fórum há alguns meses e resolvi me registrar "pra mor de" participar das discussões, principalmente de mobilidade urbana em São Paulo. Estudo Engenharia Metalúrgica, mas tenho uma atração quase incontrolável por transporte ferroviário, túneis, pontes e álcool, não necessariamente nessa ordem.

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo, Bruno!


----------



## HGP

Bruno e Skyz, bem vindos ao SSC!


----------



## Carlos Lacerda

Dom Drácula said:


> Muito Bem!! meu nome é Fernando, sou de São Paulo fiz engª Civil mas não atuo na área, simplesmente amo discussões urbanas no geral. Conheci o forum a pouco tempo e achei o nível de discussões muito bom. Grato





Joseluis32 said:


> Olá
> Sou Jose Luis Solano tenho 16 anos moro em Cascavel no Oeste do Paraná pretendo fazer engenharia civil, gosto muito de construção civil faço uns bicos para uma construtora nada de mais, sou um piá meio "excluído" por que pessoas da minha idade não se interessam no no que eu me interesso que seria a construção, mas tenho amigos, eu fiz o cadastro porque gosto muito do ramo aqui estou aprendendo muitas coisas.(aquele parte de eles não se interessam do que eu gosto e eu também não gosto do que eles gostam) Ah eu sou muito na minha se acontecer discussões deixo passar. Nem me envolvo. E eu gosto muito de tirar fotos de prédios.
> 
> Desculpe pela bagunça que eu fiz não me peçam para repetir que eu nem pensei para escrever.
> 
> E se eu estiver fazendo que vocês não gostam por favor me de um toque.
> 
> Abração a todos!!!





silviomarques said:


> Olá, meu nome é Sílvio, moro em Juiz de Fora e tenho 40 anos.
> Descobri o fórum por acaso, procurando fotos de algumas cidades. Considero a fotografia um roby antigo, daí o meu interesse em participar do SSC, além do fato de ser um fórum muito diversificado e instrutivo na abordagem de assuntos.
> Um grande abraço a todos.
> Obrigado pela recepção e a todos que colaboram a seu jeito para manter a qualidade deste fórum.





Clock said:


> Oi povo. ;D
> Me chamo Tiago, sou sul mato-grossense moro em Naviraí. Uma pequena cidade do sul do estado.
> Conheci o fórum por acaso no google mesmo, procurando fotos de capitais e sempre me deparava com o fórum, ai salvei eles nos favoritos e me registrei, e só ficava observando mesmo, ai agora resolvi me apresentar, e vou tentar ser um pouco ativo. xD





LRenato said:


> OI
> Meu Nome é Luis Renato, acompanho o SSC a uns 5 anos, mas só agora resolvi me cadastrar, porque bloquearam os threads da copa e das olimpíadas 2016 , e não vivo sem eles :lol:
> Tenho 22 anos,curto metal aquariano alto moreno calço 42 :nuts:
> Bom.hehe, é isso :lol:
> Criei um Thred da minha cidade Apiaí-sp, comentem lá :cheers:
> abraços a todos





HaroldCg said:


> Olá, meu nome é Aroldo, sou de Campo Grande - MS.
> 
> Tenho 20 anos, estudo Direito, porém sempre gostei muito de arquitetura e urbanismo. Conheci o SSC ano passado procurando por fotos de Campo Grande, desde então venho acompanhando o fórum , no entanto somente este ano me inscrevi para poder ter uma participação mais ativa e também conhecer pessoas.
> 
> É isso =P





ancelmo said:


> Oi gente.
> Já postei algumas vezes aqui desde que me registrei, mas já acompanho o SSC há uns 10 meses mais ou menos.
> Me chamo Ancelmo, tenho 18 anos, sou goiano e estudo arquitetura e urbanismo. Adoro esse fórum e já aprendi muita coisa aqui com os mais experientes.
> 
> Ah! Tito: obrigado por mover o meu tópico de Goiânia pro lugar correto.





Raphael Comitre said:


> Olá, sou o Raphael Comiitre, moro em Poá - SP, acompanho o SSC a um bom tempo já, aprendendo cada vez mais! Agora devidamente cadastrado fica mais facil! Gosto muito de fotografar, o que tiver ao meu alcance trarei para cá! Obrigado!





Skyz said:


> Olá, descobri o fórum buscando imagens de cidades brasileiras como outros já disseram acima. Gostei e passei a visitar o fórum regularmente para matar as saudades da terra. Vi que além das fotos o fórum também tem outras informações e discussões interessantes; como tudo o que diz respeito ao Brasil me interessa: a geografia, as cidades, a história,os problemas e as soluções, os desafios e o planejamento, enfim o "Pensar o Brasil ", resolvi me inscrever.
> 
> Sou casado e tenho filhos, trabalho na área de saúde e atualmente vivo fora do país.
> 
> Como não gosto muito de colocar dados pessoais na internet, sabe como é gente "das antigas", acho que fico por aqui.
> 
> Saudações a todos.





brunodelazari said:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sou Bruno, de Chácara Santo Antônio/São Paulo/SP... acompanho o fórum há alguns meses e resolvi me registrar "pra mor de" participar das discussões, principalmente de mobilidade urbana em São Paulo. Estudo Engenharia Metalúrgica, mas tenho uma atração quase incontrolável por transporte ferroviário, túneis, pontes e álcool, não necessariamente nessa ordem.
> 
> Um abraço a todos!



Bem-vindos calouros!


----------



## Joseluis32

Bem vindos a todos.


----------



## gsirtoli

Já tenho um tempinho de fórum, mas vou me apresentar. meu nome é Gabriel, 14 anos, estou no 1 ano do Ensino Médio. Descobri o fórum buscando noticías sobre Vila Velha, mais precisamente sobre o Shopping Barra-Sol, me registrei, e aos poucos fui aprendendo e comecando a gostar do fórum.


----------



## Ricardo D. Mathias

Olá á todos!
Meu nome é Ricardo, tenho 32 anos. Sou engenheiro civil. Trabalho na área de estradas, mais especificamente com pontes e viadutos.
Achei o fórum procurando fotos antigas da cidade de São Paulo e a partir daívi que existiam vários outros assuntos de meu interesse.Principalmente de São Paulo e a parte de engenharia civil em geral.
É isso.

Abraços á todos.
Ricardo D. Mathias


----------



## HGP

Bem vindo ao SSC Ricardo!


----------



## Luiz.123

Oi, meu nome é Luiz Arhtur e eu tenho 16 anos. Moro em Ribeirão, SP. E decidi me cadastrar pq queria muito colocar fotos que tiro da minha cidade que tanto amo e compartilhá-las com vcs...
Desulpem mais eu não sei muito bem mexere esou procurando onde eu faço um thread para colocar as fotos. eu li as regras mais ainda estou confuso alguém poderia me passar??? é sobre Ribeirão preto.

Obrigaddooo


----------



## Guajará

A todos os ultimos foristas, um super bem vindo a todos.


----------



## Henrique Ans

*Novos foristas sejam todos muito bem vindos ao SCC!
Esperamos que vcs possam contribuir bastante com o desenvolvimento deste fórum!

Abraços a todos!*​


----------



## Espartano_bsb

Sejam bem-vindos novatos! Não fiquem bairristas, parciais e chatos como boa parte dos usuários "antigos"! Bom divertimento!


----------



## thiago uchoa

Thiago uchoa sou maringaense de 18 anos me cadastrei no forum pois adoro cidades adoro viajar , conheço muitos lugares no brasil e adoro construção civil ,gosto de politica , adoro tirar fotos de cidades , inclusive da minha maringa 

agora que vi esse post mais ja faz um tempinho que me cadastrei , ja ate comentei em alguns post de maringa


----------



## sennasnake

Olá, meu nome é Ricardo Senna e acompanha o fórum há muito tempo, mas só recentemente resolvi postar.
Gosto muito de acompanhar os fórums sobre infraestrutura e transporte, mas como sou moderador de um fórum de são-paulinos na internet, também me interessou o fórum sobre o Morumbi na Copa de 2014 que infelizmente teve alguns problemas.
Posso dizer que já aprendi muitas coisas por aqui e sempre busquei por aqui as informações que precisava sobre transportes e obras.

Um grande abraço a todos e fica o convite aos torcedores que queiram falar sobre futebol a visitarem meu fórum, o Arquibancada Tricolor!


----------



## tj1932

Oi pessoal eu sou o Thiago e descobri o fórum pesquisando informações sobre a altura dos prédios de SP acabei me interessando pelas discussões e informações aqui postadas, também estudo arquitetura e urbanismo , e espero colaborar muito!!!!! valew


----------



## eduardoazul

Que sejam bem vindos os novos forumers do SSC-Brasil!!!:banana:


----------



## tchelllo

Pedruzzi said:


> Buenas, meu nome é *Lucas Pedruzzi* sou natural de Guaíba no Rio Grande do Sul, e decidi ingressar no SSC devido q quantidade de resultados deste site em buscas no Google. e também pq sempre via algumas fotos de minha autoria compondo alguns threads. (até algumas vezes sem citação).
> 
> Tenho 23 anos, e sou estudante de publicidade, compartilho aqui meus registros
> da vida em Guaíba e Porto Alegre principalmente e alguma coisa do interior do RS.
> 
> Agradeço a acolhida! boralá mostar minhas fotos.


Isso mesmo, Denuncie, seja cidadão! Faça sua parte!





PS: Não fui eu não que surrupiei suas fotos né?:nuts:


----------



## MEGALOMANIACO

Meu nome é luiz carlos.. sou natural de Recife
sou web design
sou apaixonado pelo skyscrapercity


----------



## MEGALOMANIACO

cheers:


MEGALOMANIACO said:


> Meu nome é luiz carlos.. sou natural de Recife
> sou web design
> sou apaixonado pelo skyscrapercity
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## MEGALOMANIACO

desculpa estou todo atrapalhado.


----------



## HGP

MEGALOMANIACO said:


> desculpa estou todo atrapalhado.


bem vindo ao SSC Mega, relaxe que aos poucos vc vai entendo as ferramentas do forum. E Recife cresce mais um tiquinho aqui com sua entrada!!!


----------



## Breno Medeiros

Meu nome é Breno Medeiros, tenho 18 a, solteiro, nasci no Rio e fui criado em Pirpirituba-PB, onde morei até os 10 anos e voltei pro Rio.
Começei o 1º período de Oceanografia na Uerj, mas sou apaixonado por arquitetura (graças a supervia não pude fazer as provas da Ufrj =/).
Gosto muito de fazer trilhas (na verdade tenho muita vontade de fazer, pq só fiz duas vezes), de admirar o mar, de cozinhar, e de fotografar (mesmo sem saber).
Descobri o fórum pesquisando sobre neve no Rio de Janeiro em 2008 e desde meados do ano passado acompanho quase diariamente, mas só agora resolvi participar das discussões.

Abs a todos


----------



## Ze_Luiz

Olá pessoal, agora sim, as boas vindas no local correto...
Moro em Sampa, 23 anos de metrô, gosto da qualidade do forum, pricipalmente para trocar experiências sobre transportes metro-ferroviários.
Abs.


----------



## MEGALOMANIACO

Valeu HGP, obrigado pelas boas vindas...forte abraço.


----------



## Romão

Bem vindo megalomaniaco, esse levou a serio a nossa pequena mania de megalomania hein? :lol:
mais um pernambucano no SSC.:cheers:


----------



## MEGALOMANIACO

Romão said:


> Bem vindo megalomaniaco, esse levou a serio a nossa pequena mania de megalomania hein? :lol:
> mais um pernambucano no SSC.:cheers:


valeu meu queridooo


----------



## FISCHERZIN

oi pessoal meu nome é bruno fischer, amanha faço 20 anos hehe  é moro em fortaleza, ceará desde os meu 6 anos mais eu sou nascido no rio, minha mae é cearense e meu pae espanhol, uma mistura muito doida ^^.. sou estudante de engenharia industrial, e trabalho de interprete de espanhol, ingles e frances em feiras de negocios internacionais na cidade e no porto de fortaleza na estaçao de navios.
conheci o SCC por um acaso um amigo holandes ums meses atras mandou um link com um thread do forum de fotos da cidade dele para eu conhecer, e achei muito bacana a ideia, fiqei viciado mesmo em ver threads de lugares do brasil qe nem imaginava qe existiam, so que nunca tive um tempinho pra me registrar no forum, finalmente essa semana fiquei de ferias criei vergonha na cara e criei um perfil 
espero contribuir com o forum daqi na frente, tehno varias fotos legais que tenho certeza que vao adorar, embora nao tenha muita noçao ainda de mexer no forum hehe..
soh espero nao fazer coisa errada vi que tem um monte de regra e eu sou meio desnorteado hehe.. brigado galera


----------



## cintra2

Ola pessoal, Eu sou Marlus Cintra, 32 anos, casado, formado em ciências da computação, morando na cidade de Montreal no canada a 2 anos já, sou ferreomodelista desde 1995 e um amante das ferrovias, estou voltando aos estudos ano que vem e pretendo fazer engenharia civil, adoro os assuntos aqui debatidos, são de grande importâncias e com alto grau de informações tb, o que eu poder contribuir aqui para que os forum fiquem mais interessantes eu o farei, abraços a todos.


----------



## Guiga1

Sejam muito bem-vindos Bruno e Marlus!


----------



## Utente davvero.

Bem, sou novo aqui, mas já acompanho o fórum há muito tempo, tenho 14 anos, pretendo cursar Arquitetura e Urbanismo (na Unicamp), sou de Brasília, pretendo em breve fazer um thread... Sei traduzir e quase falar fluentemente espanhol, sei traduzir inglês, e me saio bem no italiano (meu nome aqui no SCC, "Utente davvero", significa usuário sério). Admiro a escritora e jornalista Patrícia Galvão, Pagu.
__________________
"O único lugar onde o sucesso vem antes do trabalho é no dicionário" - Albert Einstein.


----------



## Abarbosa

*Olá galera, Acompanho os foruns do ssc há mais de um ano, sem curiosidade de me tornar membro! , porém mudei de ideia, e agora alem de ver, vou comentar...
Graças ao SSC viagei muito sem sair do meu quarto! =)
Sou de Barreiras, Tenho 17 Anos e curso Informática.
Abrç a Tds...*


----------



## lulabrasilia

edit


----------



## MAMUTE

Utente davvero. said:


> Bem, sou novo aqui, mas já acompanho o fórum há muito tempo, tenho 14 anos, pretendo cursar Arquitetura e Urbanismo (na Unicamp), sou de Brasília, pretendo em breve fazer um thread... Sei traduzir e quase falar fluentemente espanhol, sei traduzir inglês, e me saio bem no italiano (meu nome aqui no SCC, "Utente davvero", significa usuário sério). Admiro a escritora e jornalista Patrícia Galvão, Pagu.
> __________________
> "O único lugar onde o sucesso vem antes do trabalho é no dicionário" - Albert Einstein.


seja muito bem vindo Utente davvero, já que somos de Brasília veremos alguns posts seus lá nos forums relacionados à Brasília, por isso repito Bienvenido!!!


----------



## MAMUTE

lulabrasilia said:


> FALA GALERA!!!
> BOM, MEU NOME É LUIZ ANTÔNIO TENHO 20 ANOS, SOU DE BRASÍLIA E TRABALHO COM CONTABILIDADE, EM BREVE PRETENDO CURSAR RELAÇÕES INTERNACIONAIS...
> CONHECI O SSC DESDE QDO FOI ANUNCIADO Q O BRASIL SEDIARIA A COPA DO MUNDO!
> PESQUISANDO NO GOOGLE SOBRE ESTÁDIOS DO MUNDIAL, ADIVINHA OQ EU DESCOBRIR... O SSC!!
> DESDE ENTÃO ACOMPANHO QUASE Q DIARIAMENTE O FORUM.
> AGORA CRIEI VERGONHA NA CARA, E FIZ UM PERFIL! HEHEHE
> PESSOAL DAQUI É SUPER GENTE BOA!
> ENTÃO É ISSO... QLQ DIA EU CRIO MEU PRIMEIRO THREAD!! CLARO SOBRE BRASÓÓÓÓLIAAAAA!
> d:¬)
> ABRAÇÃO AII PRA GERAL!


seja bem vindo voçê tambem lulabrasilia, desde já estou esperando seu Thread:lol::lol: e que voçê tenha uma grande História no SSC...


----------



## Guiga1

Sejam todos bem-vindos!


----------



## igor_carlos

Todos sejam Bem vindos ao SSC BR!


----------



## igor_carlos

Sejam todos bem vindos ao SSC!


----------



## Edumello

Olá à todos, Meu nome é Eduardo tenho 30 anos e sou de Recife. Curto muito Urbanismo e Aviação, por isso me registrei no Skyscrapercity.


----------



## MagnumCaruaru

^^

Pois então você está no local certo Edumello, seja bem vindo e participee muito do Leão do Norte.

Abraço


----------



## Edumello

Muito obrigado Magnum pelas boas vindas.


----------



## DiogoJP

Eu sou o Diogo, tenho 19 anos e moro em Belém.

Acompanho o SSC há bastante tempo, mas só agora resolvi me cadastrar. E adoro discutir sobre os novos empreendimentos que estão por vir.


----------



## marcogabriel22

*Novo Membro*

Boa tarde galera, trabalho em um portal de construção civil, não sei se voces conhecem, porem não vim aqui fazer propaganda, sou novo no forum, e acho que vou poder ajudar bastante, e ser ajudado tb, quando necessitar de informações. Temos mais de 10 mil obras cadastradas em nosso banco de dados e podemos trocar informações, nos ajudando. Quem quiser mais informações sobre o portal e de como funciona, só me contatar com mensagem privada, os renders que eu for conseguindo de novidades, vou postando pra galera aqui ok?
Lembrando que não temos todas as cidades do Brasil, somente as mairoes as maiores com mais de 100 mil habitantes...não é descriminação.....rsr
enfim...
Espero que possamos nos ajudar e nos divertir!!!
Abrçs amigos...

Obs. não sei se era aqui que eu deveria postar isso, se não for me desculpem!


----------



## Pietrin

Não é aqui que se posta, mas Bem Vindo 
Poste no fórum "Boas Vindas"


----------



## raisson

SJB


----------



## marcogabriel22

Pietrin said:


> Não é aqui que se posta, mas Bem Vindo
> Poste no fórum "Boas Vindas"


imaginei... mas vlw amigo!!!
:bash:


----------



## Vinicius

marcogabriel22 said:


> Obs. não sei se era aqui que eu deveria postar isso, se não for me desculpem!


Movi a sua postagem para o thread correto.

E seja bem-vindo.


----------



## marcogabriel22

Vinicius said:


> Movi a sua postagem para o thread correto.
> 
> E seja bem-vindo.


Vlw vinicius!!!
Obrigado!:banana:


----------



## Felipe fraga

E ai galera, meu nome e Felipe Fraga sou novo no forum e estou disposto a contribuir com o skyscrapercity!!!! 


Um grande abraço a todos !


----------



## tchelllo

Sejam bem vindos e por favor fotografem suas cidades e tragam para nós. Adoramos isso!


----------



## MagnumCaruaru

^^

:lol:


----------



## Tito

Sejam todos bem-vindos!


----------



## Luiz Henrick

DiogoJP said:


> Eu sou o Diogo, tenho 19 anos e moro em Belém.
> 
> Acompanho o SSC há bastante tempo, mas só agora resolvi me cadastrar. E adoro discutir sobre os novos empreendimentos que estão por vir.


Como assim ? Vcê tá registrado desde 2007 :nuts::nuts:

Sejam Todos Bem Vindos


----------



## EdSalvador

*Olá colegas foristas,*

Meu nome é Edson, sou estudante de Arquitetura, de Salvador-BA, e quando acessei o Skyscrapercity pela primeira vez achei muito interessante a possibilidade de compartilhar o nosso olhar da cidade e discutir diversos temas ligados à arquitetura e ao urbanismo.
Espero que gostem e comentem os meus threads pois participarei comentando os que eu acessar.
Abraços.


----------



## Tito

paulimaltinimpedrim said:


> Olá Amigos!
> 
> Conheço desde 2002 o site skyscrapercity.com; foi buscando "prédios altos", maior prédio, que cheguei até aqui. Antes eu pesquisava no "Arcoweb". Sou conhecido mais por "é Paulim", e quero mostrar minha cidade que se localiza no Norte de Minas Gerais, PIRAPORA.
> Sou casado, dois filhos adolescentes, minha esposa é maranhense de Pio XII. Meu hobby é viajar e "viajar" pela web.
> Adoro ver fotos de Pirapora, Minas Gerais, Sudeste, Brasil!
> Sou "meio reservado" para fazer comentários, aprecio mas quase não comento.......infelizmente, pois sei que o Brasil é maravilhoso e cada lugar tem o seu ponto especial em beleza!
> Gostaria de fazer muitas amizades por aqui, e por acaso se você for de Pirapora, entre em contacto comigo, tá legal?
> Até Breve!





EdSalvador said:


> Meu nome é Edson, sou estudante de Arquitetura, de Salvador-BA, e quando acessei o Skyscrapercity pela primeira vez achei muito interessante a possibilidade de compartilhar o nosso olhar da cidade e discutir diversos temas ligados à arquitetura e ao urbanismo.
> Espero que gostem e comentem os meus threads pois participarei comentando os que eu acessar.
> Abraços.


Sejam muito bem-vindos, Paulim e Ed!


----------



## Rafael Mont'Elberto

Olá, me chamo Rafael Mont'Elberto, tenho 13 anos e moro no Recife. Tenho como hobbie desenhar plantas baixas de edifícios e pesquisar sobre arquitetura: por este motivo me tornei membro do SSC. Tenho vontade de um dia tornar-me um arquiteto famoso. Ainda não entendo muito aqui do SSC, mas com o tempo e a colaboração de todos vocês, futuramente conseguirei.


----------



## SavianoMarcio

marcogabriel22 said:


> Vlw vinicius!!!
> Obrigado!:banana:





paulimaltinimpedrim said:


> Olá Amigos!
> 
> Conheço desde 2002 o site skyscrapercity.com; foi buscando "prédios altos", maior prédio, que cheguei até aqui. Antes eu pesquisava no "Arcoweb". Sou conhecido mais por "é Paulim", e quero mostrar minha cidade que se localiza no Norte de Minas Gerais, PIRAPORA.
> Sou casado, dois filhos adolescentes, minha esposa é maranhense de Pio XII. Meu hobby é viajar e "viajar" pela web.
> Adoro ver fotos de Pirapora, Minas Gerais, Sudeste, Brasil!
> Sou "meio reservado" para fazer comentários, aprecio mas quase não comento.......infelizmente, pois sei que o Brasil é maravilhoso e cada lugar tem o seu ponto especial em beleza!
> Gostaria de fazer muitas amizades por aqui, e por acaso se você for de Pirapora, entre em contacto comigo, tá legal?
> Até Breve!





EdSalvador said:


> Meu nome é Edson, sou estudante de Arquitetura, de Salvador-BA, e quando acessei o Skyscrapercity pela primeira vez achei muito interessante a possibilidade de compartilhar o nosso olhar da cidade e discutir diversos temas ligados à arquitetura e ao urbanismo.
> Espero que gostem e comentem os meus threads pois participarei comentando os que eu acessar.
> Abraços.





Rafael Mont'Elberto said:


> Olá, me chamo Rafael Mont'Elberto, tenho 13 anos e moro no Recife. Tenho como hobbie desenhar plantas baixas de edifícios e pesquisar sobre arquitetura: por este motivo me tornei membro do SSC. Tenho vontade de um dia tornar-me um arquiteto famoso. Ainda não entendo muito aqui do SSC, mas com o tempo e a colaboração de todos vocês, futuramente conseguirei.


Bem-Vindos!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Tito

Biózza said:


> Oi Pessoal.
> Embora frequente diariamente o notícias da minha região já a quase 1 ano, até agora apenas como visitante, resolvi me cadastrar.
> Sou o Fábio, 37 anos, paulista de Sorocaba, casado, 3 filhos, engenheiro mecânico Trabalho e Resido desde 2000 em SJCampos na área de estruturas aeronáuticas.
> Me interesso muito por discussões urbanas e desenvolvimento das cidades e logo estarei postanto e opinando...
> 
> Abraços.


Seja bem-vindo, Fábio!


----------



## Caio_SP

Olá, eu acompanho o Skyscrapercity, principalmente tópicos sobre o Metrô de São Paulo, há algum tempo. Descobri o fórum procurando por mapas antigos do Metrô. Sou estudante de São Paulo.


----------



## loucopormaniçoba

Olá, há vários meses freqüento estas páginas mas só agora me cadastrei... Sou marinheiro de primeira viagem e pouco íntimo das tecnologias, talvez o único por aqui. Bem, estou chegando na idade madura (com o quê não me acostumo), sou casado, pai de uma menina linda de 5 anos, arte-educador e apaixonado pela vida, pelas pessoas...por isso estou aqui!


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Olá, tenho 38 anos, moro em Curitiba, sempre gostei de viajar e conhecer novos lugares - minha motivação constante. Acho que de tanto gostar um dia isso acabou se tornando parte do meu trabalho em comércio exterior. Conheci esse fórum quando pesquisava a respeito de uma cidade que iria visitar e mal sabia eu que navegar pelo skyscrapercity se tornaria um delicioso vício... É um prazer estar aqui, espero fazer amigos e compartilhar muitas fotos.


----------



## HGP

caio, louco e passageiro, bem vindos ao SSC!


----------



## zegulliver

Olá, sou o gu 
Moro em igarapé ( região metropolitana de bh), 22 anos, biólogo.
Comecei acompanhar isso aqui ja tem um tempinho, mas me cadastrei tem bem pouco tempo.
"é isso ai pessoal rs"


----------



## felipesper

Olá.

Meu nome é Felipe e moro no Rio de Janeiro... Visito o forum ja a bastante tempo, e decidi entrar nele, sempre acompanho noticias voltadas a infraestrutura (metro, TAV, areportos, projetos) e sobre a cidade do Rio... 

Assim como o [email protected]_Cwb disse acima.. o SkyscraperCity tambem se tornou um vicio para mim... 
Eu estou na faculdade de enfermagem, prestando vestibular para medicina e sou apaixonado por arquitetura. Vai entender né...

É isso ai...


----------



## RegisL

Olá!
Eu sou o Régis, moro em São Paulo (região de M'Boi Mirim) e comecei a acompanhar o SSC faz um tempinho, principalmente nos threads do Metrô/monotrilhos.
Tenho 21 anos, estudo engenharia, trabalhei um tempinho no Metrô (muito pouco, infelizmente) e me interesso pela área de transporte público, principalmente o sobre trilhos.
Abraços.


----------



## Tito

Caio_SP said:


> Olá, eu acompanho o Skyscrapercity, principalmente tópicos sobre o Metrô de São Paulo, há algum tempo. Descobri o fórum procurando por mapas antigos do Metrô. Sou estudante de São Paulo.





loucopormaniçoba said:


> Olá, há vários meses freqüento estas páginas mas só agora me cadastrei... Sou marinheiro de primeira viagem e pouco íntimo das tecnologias, talvez o único por aqui. Bem, estou chegando na idade madura (com o quê não me acostumo), sou casado, pai de uma menina linda de 5 anos, arte-educador e apaixonado pela vida, pelas pessoas...por isso estou aqui!





[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Olá, tenho 38 anos, moro em Curitiba, sempre gostei de viajar e conhecer novos lugares - minha motivação constante. Acho que de tanto gostar um dia isso acabou se tornando parte do meu trabalho em comércio exterior. Conheci esse fórum quando pesquisava a respeito de uma cidade que iria visitar e mal sabia eu que navegar pelo skyscrapercity se tornaria um delicioso vício... É um prazer estar aqui, espero fazer amigos e compartilhar muitas fotos.





zegulliver said:


> Olá, sou o gu
> Moro em igarapé ( região metropolitana de bh), 22 anos, biólogo.
> Comecei acompanhar isso aqui ja tem um tempinho, mas me cadastrei tem bem pouco tempo.
> "é isso ai pessoal rs"





felipesper said:


> Olá.
> 
> Meu nome é Felipe e moro no Rio de Janeiro... Visito o forum ja a bastante tempo, e decidi entrar nele, sempre acompanho noticias voltadas a infraestrutura (metro, TAV, areportos, projetos) e sobre a cidade do Rio...
> 
> Assim como o [email protected]_Cwb disse acima.. o SkyscraperCity tambem se tornou um vicio para mim...
> Eu estou na faculdade de enfermagem, prestando vestibular para medicina e sou apaixonado por arquitetura. Vai entender né...
> 
> É isso ai...





RegisL said:


> Olá!
> Eu sou o Régis, moro em São Paulo (região de M'Boi Mirim) e comecei a acompanhar o SSC faz um tempinho, principalmente nos threads do Metrô/monotrilhos.
> Tenho 21 anos, estudo engenharia, trabalhei um tempinho no Metrô (muito pouco, infelizmente) e me interesso pela área de transporte público, principalmente o sobre trilhos.
> Abraços.


Sejam todos muito bem-vindos!


----------



## paulobudd23

Olá Pessoal. Eu Me chamo Paulo, sou professor de matemática e um aficcionado por fotografias, ferrovias, miniaturas, rodovias, etc. há uns 5 ou 6 anos pesquisava no google sobre fotos de ferrovias e uma foto estava com o link do SSC e desde então acompanho alguns temas discutidos por aqui, mas só recentemente criei uma conta pra participar de alguns temas que seja do meu interesse. Não sou profissional da área e sim um mero admirador de fotos e trens e espero aprender muito por aqui. Tenho um irmão que largou a carreira de professor e entrou na CPTM esse ano, não fiz o mesmo pq gosto mais da minha carreira atual. Moro na Vila Curuçá, região de São Miguel Paulista ZL de SP.
Um abraço a todos e até mais!


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo, Paulo!


----------



## Jay Pee

Olá pessoal, me chamo João Paulo, tenho 19 anos, moro em Assis-SP e sou estudante de Letras da Unesp (Campus Assis). Acompanho os fóruns a muito tempo já e só agora resolvi me inscrever e tentar começar a postar threads da minha cidade! Amo ver fotos de outras cidades, construções, adoro os threads de shoppings e os de Londrina, são fantásticos!

Abraços!


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo, João Paulo!


----------



## Ranieri Farias

Acompanho a quase 1 ano o forum, so agora me registrei, sou estudante do curso "tecnico em estradas " do ifpa, e estava atras de umas fotos de construçoes, e acabei achando aqui e me familiarizei.
e agora q vi essa pagina


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo, futuro Técnico em Estradas Raniere! kay:


----------



## Carlirio

Saudações à todos!

Meu nome é Carlírio. Sou natural de São Paulo/SP, estando hoje com 32 anos de idade. Faz mais de 20 anos que resido em solo paranaense ( há pelo menos 18 destes anos em Colombo, região metropolitana de Curitiba ).

Sou fã incondicional de paisagens urbanas. Além disso, possuo forte ligação pessoal com ônibus e rodoviárias em geral.

Sempre acompanhei bastante este Fórum, e recentemente resolvei ingressar nele.

Espero contribuir positivamente com este Fórum, com muitas opiniões, fotos ( sempre que se fizer possível ), mas acima de tudo isso, sempre respeitando à todos os seus membros.

Agradecido.


----------



## zgaht

Saudações

Meu nome é Rômulo, e a alguns meses venho apenas lendo tópicos dos foruns e agora decidi me cadastrar. Moro na Serra no ES.


----------



## Guiga1

Sejam todos muito bem-vindos ao SSC


----------



## HGP

Bem vindos ao reino encantado do SSC Brasil!!


----------



## Wiliam Terroso

De: Wiliam
Para: Fórum 
Olá Comunidade, entrei neste fórum através de um amigo, Carvalho66, agradeço a Ele e ao fórum a existência desta ferramenta tão importante 
gostei de Tudo


----------



## Tito

Carlirio said:


> Saudações à todos!
> 
> Meu nome é Carlírio. Sou natural de São Paulo/SP, estando hoje com 32 anos de idade. Faz mais de 20 anos que resido em solo paranaense ( há pelo menos 18 destes anos em Colombo, região metropolitana de Curitiba ).
> 
> Sou fã incondicional de paisagens urbanas. Além disso, possuo forte ligação pessoal com ônibus e rodoviárias em geral.
> 
> Sempre acompanhei bastante este Fórum, e recentemente resolvei ingressar nele.
> 
> Espero contribuir positivamente com este Fórum, com muitas opiniões, fotos ( sempre que se fizer possível ), mas acima de tudo isso, sempre respeitando à todos os seus membros.
> 
> Agradecido.


Nós é que agradecemos a tua apresentação, Carlírio!

Seja bem-vindo! 



zgaht said:


> Saudações
> 
> Meu nome é Rômulo, e a alguns meses venho apenas lendo tópicos dos foruns e agora decidi me cadastrar. Moro na Serra no ES.


Seja muito bem-vindo, Rômulo! kay:



Wiliam Terroso said:


> De: Wiliam
> Para: Fórum
> Olá Comunidade, entrei neste fórum através de um amigo, Carvalho66, agradeço a Ele e ao fórum a existência desta ferramenta tão importante
> gostei de Tudo


Quando vi o teu avatar, lembrei rapidamente de um forista que conheci em São Paulo. :uh:

Seja bem-vindo, Wiliam! kay:


----------



## CAFrmg

edit


----------



## Tito

^^ Boa apresentação, Charlles! Só não te dou as boas-vindas porque você já é "de casa" há muito tempo.


----------



## Tito

^^ Olha que legal ver alguém de Paulo Afonso aqui! Já fui muito em tua cidade! 

Legal também saber que você trabalha na Odebrecht! Não deixe de nos trazer fotos de obras que você tenha acesso, como esse pier do porto de São Luís. 

Seja muito bem-vindo, Carlos! kay:


----------



## LeoEspilacopa

Meu nome é Leonardo,tenho 14 anos,curso a 8ª série,moro em Porecatu(norte do Paraná),faz um tempo que ja conheço o SSC mas só a pouco tempo atrás criei uma conta aqui.Conheci o site vendo cidades pela pesquisa de imagens do Google ao invés de voltar para as imagens fiquei mexendo no site e hoje estou aqui,sou fanático por arquitetura e urbanismo e creio que por isso todo dia visito o site e me impressiono cada vez mais com as cidades Brasil a fora


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo, Leonardo! kay:


----------



## Pablo94

Não sabia que existia esse thread, mas tudo bem me apresentarei com atraso

Sou Pablo, tenho 16 anos, moro em Tobias Barreto-Se, estou no 2° ano do Ensino Médio, e querendo fazer engenharia civil... Entrei interessado em conhecer algumas cidades, conheci o site pesquisando umas fotos de aracaju...


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo, Pablo!


----------



## Samuell Felix

Ola, Sou Samuel Alexandre tenho 20 anos, Paulistano, atualmente moro em Santo André-SP.Conheço o site desde 2007 mas só agora me cadastrei haha.Sou simplesmente apaixonado por fotográfia, arquitetura e tudo que a envolve, admirador do Skyscrapercity Brasil e tenho muitos threads daqui em meus favoritos, uma honra participar do site.

Um Abraço.

Samuel Alexandre


----------



## Tito

^^ Samuel, te desejo as boas-vindas!


----------



## Marreco

Olá!
Meu nome é Marcos Vinicius Jacob Vagmaker,moro em Nova Venécia-ES,tenho 14 anos e sou apaixonado nas questões discutidas nesses foruns,por isso me cadastrei.
Esse ano vou tentar ingressar no curso tecnico de Edificação do Instituto Federal do Espirito Santo.Pretendo contribuir muito com imagens da minha cidade e região!


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo, Marcos Vinicius!


----------



## insidebr

Olá meu nome é Pedro tenho 21 anos, atualmente moro em Bauru, curso Geografia na UEL, mas pretendo estar matriculado no curso de Engenharia Civil na UNESP ano que vem!!!
Talvez por ter morado em várias cidades durante minha infância e andado muito por este Brasil, aprendi a observar e admirar as cidades desde cedo!
Sou apaixonado por estrada e viajo sempre que posso, adoro aprender coisas novas dos mais variados temas, leio constantemente, , aprecio jornais e revistas, mas nunca deixo de lado os clássicos (trabalhei 2 anos em uma Biblioteca), amo filmes e documentários e tenho vários HDs cheios deles aqui em casa! srrsrs
Na verdade eu me interesso por muita coisa dos mais variados assuntos, desde história até informática assim como da sociologia até física. Eu acho que meu sonho é conhecer o mundo inteiro, mas como eu não tenho dinheiro ainda, cursei geografia e fiz login no SSC!! rsrrs
Também gosto muito de futebol, bilhar, xadrez!!

Acompanho o SSC há mais de 2 anos, mas nunca consegui me cadastrar (não me pergunte o porque) e agora que estou aqui, pretendo compartilhar idéias além de continuar aprendendo muito!

Muito obrigado e um grande abraço para todos os membros


----------



## ypm

Oi, meu nome é Yuri, eu tenho 22 anos e me alterno entre Brasília e Belém, cidades que eu adoro! Gosto muito de viajar, o que faço com menos freqüência que gostaria, e me cadastrei no fórum pq acho que pelos threads dá pra se ter uma boa idéia dos lugares pra onde vou! Fora isto gosto muito da boa arquitetura, embora não seja arquiteto, e me sinto mais a vontade na cidade que no campo .


----------



## Tito

Sejam muito bem-vindos, Pedro e Yuri! kay:


----------



## h.corleon

sou o henrique, acompanho o site faz algum tempinho. moro em santa maria, mas sou natural de carazinho.
o q mais me interessou no site foi o fato de poder conhecer um pouco do brasil e do resto do mundo sem precisar sair de casa. e pra alguém que gosta de viajar mas nem sempre pode ($) o skyscraper é um consolo! rsrs


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo, Henrique!


----------



## Humbolt - SC

Olá,
Me chamo Humbolt, estou na reta final da graduação em Geografia na Universidade Federal de Santa Catarina, ja morei no Centro-Oeste, Sudeste e Sul do Brasil, e tambem ja estive em cidades fora do Brasil, sempre me interessei pela temática urbana, e em minhas buscas por imagens de cidades na web sempre foi recorrente vir parar no ssc, até que resolvi criar uma conta.
Não sou necessariamente novo no ssc, por que ja fiz minha conta a alguns meses, entretanto somente agora estou participando ativamente ( debatendo e criando thread). 
Espero poder contribuir com o processo construção do forum, para retribuir os conhecimentos que estou adquirindo atravéz dele.

Att,
Humbolt


----------



## Manezinho

Humbolt - SC said:


> Olá,
> Me chamo Humbolt, estou na reta final da graduação em Geografia na Universidade Federal de Santa Catarina, ja morei no Centro-Oeste, Sudeste e Sul do Brasil, e tambem ja estive em cidades fora do Brasil, sempre me interessei pela temática urbana, e em minhas buscas por imagens de cidades na web sempre foi recorrente vir parar no ssc, até que resolvi criar uma conta.
> Não sou necessariamente novo no ssc, por que ja fiz minha conta a alguns meses, entretanto somente agora estou participando ativamente ( debatendo e criando thread).
> Espero poder contribuir com o processo construção do forum, para retribuir os conhecimentos que estou adquirindo atravéz dele.
> 
> Att,
> Humbolt


Bem-vindo ao SSC, veterano.  (Mas por aqui o veterano sou eu oke
Espero que você aproveite o fórum e contribua para o crescimento dele, assim como para a representatividade de Florianópolis.


----------



## Tito

Humbolt - SC said:


> Olá,
> Me chamo Humbolt, estou na reta final da graduação em Geografia na Universidade Federal de Santa Catarina, ja morei no Centro-Oeste, Sudeste e Sul do Brasil, e tambem ja estive em cidades fora do Brasil, sempre me interessei pela temática urbana, e em minhas buscas por imagens de cidades na web sempre foi recorrente vir parar no ssc, até que resolvi criar uma conta.
> Não sou necessariamente novo no ssc, por que ja fiz minha conta a alguns meses, entretanto somente agora estou participando ativamente ( debatendo e criando thread).
> Espero poder contribuir com o processo construção do forum, para retribuir os conhecimentos que estou adquirindo atravéz dele.
> 
> Att,
> Humbolt


Seja bem-vindo, futuro geógrafo Humbolt!


----------



## Renato Hugo

Olá,
Meu Nome é Renato, tenho 17 anos, moro em Carapicuíba-SP,sou estudante do ensino médio e futuramente de Arquitetura e Urbanismo, trabalho de aprendiz na Area Comercial de uma Multinacional chamada Givaudan (empresa de Aromas e Fragrancias)A companho o skyscrapercity a uns 4 anos. Nunca tinha conseguido me cadastrar, tanto q to mais feliz de fazer meu cadastro aqui do que se eu for bem na prova de ENEM.......kkkkkkkkk
Abraços!!!!
*Renato Hugo*


----------



## igor_carlos

^^Renato, Seja bem vindo seu primeiro post foi no local certo se apresentando!


----------



## Tito

Renato Hugo said:


> Olá,
> Meu Nome é Renato, tenho 17 anos, moro em Carapicuíba-SP,sou estudante do ensino médio e futuramente de Arquitetura e Urbanismo, trabalho de aprendiz na Area Comercial de uma Multinacional chamada Givaudan (empresa de Aromas e Fragrancias)A companho o skyscrapercity a uns 4 anos. Nunca tinha conseguido me cadastrar, tanto q to mais feliz de fazer meu cadastro aqui do que se eu for bem na prova de ENEM.......kkkkkkkkk
> Abraços!!!!
> *Renato Hugo*


Seja bem-vindo, Renato! 

Ah, espero que tenha um bom resultado na prova!


----------



## marceloffbh

Olá a todos!
Meu nome é Marcelo, sou de BH e tenho 28 anos. Ja morei em Belo Horizonte, Contagem, Sul de Minas, Londres. Recentemente me mudei de Dublin, Irlanda para Frankfurt na Alemanha. Acabei de finalizar um curso na Irlanda de Business & Management e agora estou Em Frankfurt para estudar Alemao. 
Sou apaixonado por arquitetura, fotografia, design e paisagismo. Ja fiz alguns cursos e trabalhei na area. Tambem me interesso muito por urbanismo, arqueologia e restauracao. Nao sou novo no SSC, mas somente agora que percebi que existia um thread de apresentacoes por aqui. Desde ja peco desculpas por nao ter me apresentado anteriormente. 
Nao participei ativamente porque meu tempo era muito curto mas sempre que podia passava para dar uma olhada e ver o que andava acontecendo por aqui. Espero, agora que tenho mais tempo, poder participar mais ativamente contribuir e retribuir ao forum todo o conhecimento que eu tenho adquirido através da boa vontade e participacao de muitos foristas.

Muito obrigado e um a abraco a todos os membros do SSC!


----------



## Tito

^^ Mas quando você se cadastrou no fórum, este thread ainda não existia. 

De qualquer forma, parabéns pela apresentação, Marcelo! kay:


----------



## Paulistinha

Bem vindos, Marcelo e Renato!!






Renato Hugo said:


> Olá,
> Meu Nome é Renato, tenho 17 anos, moro em Carapicuíba-SP,sou estudante do ensino médio e futuramente de Arquitetura e Urbanismo, trabalho de aprendiz na Area Comercial de uma Multinacional chamada Givaudan (empresa de Aromas e Fragrancias)A companho o skyscrapercity a uns 4 anos. Nunca tinha conseguido me cadastrar, tanto q to mais feliz de fazer meu cadastro aqui do que se eu for bem na prova de ENEM.......kkkkkkkkk
> Abraços!!!!
> *Renato Hugo*


Eu também vinha acompanhando o Skyscrapercity há um tempão, mas nunca conseguia me cadastrar, nunca tinha aprendido mexer direito em fóruns como esse, na verdade, esse é o único fórum que eu participo, pois os assuntos aqui me interessam. Mas aí eu me cadastrei e com o tempo fui aprendendo a mexer no site, a dar QUOTE, criar threads, postar fotos e tudo mais. 

Sejam bienvenidos! kay:


----------



## geaquinto

Olá, tudo bem?
Sou Pedro Geaquinto, tenho 19 anos, curso Engenharia Química na UFF em Niterói e moro na Tijuca, no Rio.
Estou no 6º período (e de saco cheio do curso), e tenho um monte de projetos alternativos com música, cultura, infra-estrutura, etc.

Morei em Marataízes - ES, durante 16 anos, mas conheço o Rio desde pequeno, pois toda minha família materna é daqui.
Estou nesse fórum porque achei muito interessante para divulgar, melhorar e talvez viabilizar meu projeto de metrô para a região metropolitana.
Sou viciado em informação e cultura, e muito aficcionado com meus projetos, tanto que isso reflete abaixando meu rendimento na minha área profissional. Mas no final acho que é bom ser um camaleão.

Por enquanto meu projeto é mais ou menos isso:
Tópico de discussão: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=66413521

Esquema: http://bit.ly/9AoNNG
Esquema parcial: http://bit.ly/b2Egj7
Planilha: http://bit.ly/metrox


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo, Pedro!

Gostei bastante do teu projeto! Siga adiante aprimorando e divulgado-o! kay:


----------



## shiroshima

Olá a todos!
Me chamo Helder e aqui no SSC serei o Shiroshima (meu sobrenome, hehehe). Há algum tempo que tenho visitado o site, porém somente ontem fiz o meu registro.
Sou natural de Paranavaí (noroeste do PR), mas também já morei em Maringá, Foz do Iguaçu e atualmente resido em Curitiba.
É interessante como os fóruns e discussões trazem muitas informações e novidades. Acho que o SSC será uma ótima ferramenta para que eu possa me manter atualizado a respeito das nossas cidades, novos projetos, transportes, etc.
Em breve farei um thread sobre minha cidade natal, visto que em uma rápida pesquisa que fiz, percebi que não há muita informação e fotos sobre Paranavaí. Em paralelo ficarei "xeretando" outras discussões e tópicos de meu interesse e assim me divertir, participar e opinar.
Um abraço a todos!


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo, Helder! Aguardaremos o teu thread de Paranavaí e quem sabe algum de Curitiba!


----------



## edupastrelo

Olá pessoal, me chamo Eduardo e sou estudante do terceiro ano de Geografia da USP, fui criado em Ida Iolanda, uma cidadezinha na região de São José do Rio Preto, mas agora moro e estudo em São Paulo. Tenho 20 anos, mas desde os meus 15 anos frequento o SSC, quando era menor me cadastrei mas esqueci o login e a senha, tentarei não esquecer, mas a memória não é meu forte..

Bom, adoro o skyscrapercity, acompanho principalmente as discussões e threads sobre os projetos, sobre transporte e sobre São Paulo, mas vivo vasculhando os threads do rio, do nordeste e muitos outros.
É isso aí, espero me divertir bastante por aqui...
Abraço a todos.


----------



## Tito

^^ Achei interessante o nome de tua cidade natal. Nunca tinha ouvido falar. 

Seja bem-vindo, Edu! 

PS.: Tenta anotar a tua senha em algum lugar, para não esquecer novamente.


----------



## Meg qn

Olá gente! Tenho 16 anos e moro na cidade de Natal/RN.
Amo tudo que envolve urbanismo e construções; sempre passo por aqui para ver novos posts! 
Um abraço pra todos!


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja muito bem-vindo, David!


----------



## RCloves

Bom é eu me apresento aqui, eu sou RCloves, sou de AJU, e gosto muito de minha cidade e, é isso ai tenho 13 anos, bom é isso. Gosto de acompanhar todas as notícias de Sergipe.

Hum e Espero me dar bem com todos.


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo, RCloves! kay:


----------



## ÉvertonMG

Sou Éverton , moro em Nova Veneza, Sul de Santa Catarina. minha cidade é vizinha de Criciúma.
Gosto do Skyscrapercity, e pretendo contribuir com alguns threads do Sul Catarinense,especialmente da região de Criciúma,que acho que não é muito divulgada por aqui...


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo, Éverton! 

PS.: Você é cadastrado desde 2008! :uh:


----------



## edupastrelo

Tito said:


> ^^ Achei interessante o nome de tua cidade natal. Nunca tinha ouvido falar.
> 
> Seja bem-vindo, Edu!
> 
> PS.: Tenta anotar a tua senha em algum lugar, para não esquecer novamente.


Obrigado Tito, já anotei a senha :lol:

Então, Ida Iolanda é uma cidadezinha de 1.700 hab (se é que se pode chamar de cidade), e nunca foi citada aqui no SSC, mas é um lugar interessante e um tanto bucólico, quem sabe eu faço algum thread quando voltar pra lá.. hehe

Abraço!


----------



## Tito

^^ Não deixe de fazer isso! 

Abraços!


----------



## Celio pantoja.

*Olá, galera!!!*

Me chamo Célio, sou de Belém do Pará, minha terra querida. Sempre acompanhei o fórum brasileiro (principalmente o de notícias da minha região) E agora resovi me tornar membro também. Espero somar positivamente com os demais foristas. abraços!!!:banana:


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo, Célio!


----------



## serranojr

Olá a todos... Podem me chamar de Jr. Sou de Mineiros - GO, 42 anos. Sou Diretor Financeiro da Camara Municipal local. Estou ainda 'levando uma surra' para entender o funcionamento disso aqui. Principalmente para descobrir como postar fotos... he he he
Espero que entendam minhas barbeiragens. Um abraço


----------



## Danieldd

^^Bem vindo...


----------



## Tito

serranojr said:


> Olá a todos... Podem me chamar de Jr. Sou de Mineiros - GO, 42 anos. Sou Diretor Financeiro da Camara Municipal local. Estou ainda 'levando uma surra' para entender o funcionamento disso aqui. Principalmente para descobrir como postar fotos... he he he
> Espero que entendam minhas barbeiragens. Um abraço


Seja bem-vindo, Jr.! kay:

Sobre como postar fotos, dá uma olhada aqui.

Abraços!


----------



## IanNunes

Olá, Meu nome é Ian, Moro em Belém-Pa, tenho 19 anos e amo construção civil.


----------



## Utente davvero.

Utente davvero. said:


> Bem, sou novo aqui, mas já acompanho o fórum há muito tempo, tenho 14 anos, pretendo cursar Arquitetura e Urbanismo (na Unicamp), sou de Brasília, pretendo em breve fazer um thread... Sei traduzir e quase falar fluentemente espanhol, sei traduzir inglês, e me saio bem no italiano (meu nome aqui no SCC, "Utente davvero", significa usuário sério). Admiro a escritora e jornalista Patrícia Galvão, Pagu.
> __________________
> "O único lugar onde o sucesso vem antes do trabalho é no dicionário" - Albert Einstein.


Oh, meu primeiro post...


----------



## Tito

IanNunes said:


> Olá, Meu nome é Ian, Moro em Belém-Pa, tenho 19 anos e amo construção civil.


Seja bem-vindo, Ian!


----------



## igor_carlos

serranojr said:


> Olá a todos... Podem me chamar de Jr. Sou de Mineiros - GO, 42 anos. Sou Diretor Financeiro da Camara Municipal local. Estou ainda 'levando uma surra' para entender o funcionamento disso aqui. Principalmente para descobrir como postar fotos... he he he
> Espero que entendam minhas barbeiragens. Um abraço


Seja Bem Vindo JR, ja postou varias fotos de Mineiros la no SF do Centro Oeste, continue postando e esperamos um tread completo de sua cidade!


----------



## kalaharidosbona

Meu nome é Alberto Bona, tenho 15 anos sou de Campo Maior -Piaui
encontrei esse site por um acaso, ano passado!
gosto muito quando aparecem cidades do meu estado, que por sinal é pouco explorado e é usado como sinônimo de pobreza e seca! O que não é verdade, somo o estado que mais cresceu economicamente e um dos que menos cresceram em população
tenho certeza que daqui ha alguns anos, o Piauí estara longe da ultimas colocações!
=P


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo, Alberto! kay:


----------



## Choliveira10

Com um pouco de atraso para me identificar, pois nao havia visto este thread ainda. Então, sou de Mossoró-RN, tenho 28 anos, trabalho em empresa privada do ramo de energia (oil and gas) sempre acompanhei o fórum, achei bem interessante, sou fissurado em cidades, urbanismo e geografia e por ai vai...dai resolvi participar. Ainda estou engatinhando, mas sempre ligado no Scrapercity. É isso ai, abraço a todos!


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo!


----------



## vibram five fingers

Obrigado, estou muito feliz por estar aqui


----------



## WesleyL8

Me cadastrei a um tempão (esse ano) mas so agora que venho me apresentar

Boa Noite!

Me chamo Wesley Rocha Souza, tenho 16 anos, mais conhecido por Rocha, resido desde que nasci em Barueri.

Gosto de trens desde que era criança, sempre gostava de andar de trem, mais, de uns anos pra cá essa "paixão" aumentou, até então, eu achava que era o único "maluco" que gostava de trens, quando descobri foruns sobre, e também comunidades, desde então tenho me aprofundado nesse gosto, e em buscar cada vez mais conhecimento sobre.

Uso a Linha 8 desde que nasci em 1994, logicamente o primeiro trem que andei na vida, ainda como um bebe foi o 5000, trem que então uso até hoje.


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja muito bem-vindo, Wesley! kay:


----------



## Fernandosp2010

Galera foi mal pois ficava so ligado nos transportes ferroviarios...
Eu sou Fernando Romero Da Silva 34 anos, casado e morador de Itaquaquecetuba!!!
O que o amor não faz pois morava no Ipiranga antes
conheci o SSC pois estava procurando noticias mesmo extra oficiais sobre a inauguração da linha 4 do metro de São Paulo.. e aqui percebi que não devemos levar radio peão a serio.


----------



## Tito

^^ Apesar de também não ser muito novo, seja bem-vindo, Fernando! kay:


----------



## KRUSCHEWSKY

BOA TARDE, MEU NOME É JOAO ANATOLIO, SOU BAIANO DA CIADE DE SIMÕES FILHO, MAS MORO NA CIDADE DE SÃO DESDE 1999. TENHO 52 ANOS E CONHECI O SITE POR CURIOSIDADE, PROCURANDO CIDADES DA BAHIA COM ALGUM NIVEL DE VERTICALIZAÇÃO. ESTIVE RECENTEMENTE NA BAHIA E TIREI ALGUMAS FOTOS DE SIMÕES FILHO PARA POSTAR AQUI. SEMPRE ME PERGUNTAVA PORQUE NUNCA NENHUM FORISTA POSTAVA FOTOS DESSA CIDADE, VISTO QUE É UM DOS MUNICIPIO MAIS RICOS DA BAHIA.


----------



## KRUSCHEWSKY

BOA TARDE, MEU NOME É JOAO ANATOLIO, SOU BAIANO DA CIADE DE SIMÕES FILHO, MAS MORO NA CIDADE DE SÃO PAULO DESDE 1999. TENHO 52 ANOS E CONHECI O SITE POR CURIOSIDADE, PROCURANDO CIDADES DA BAHIA COM ALGUM NIVEL DE VERTICALIZAÇÃO. ESTIVE RECENTEMENTE NA BAHIA E TIREI ALGUMAS FOTOS DE SIMÕES FILHO PARA POSTAR AQUI. SEMPRE ME PERGUNTAVA PORQUE NUNCA NENHUM FORISTA POSTAVA FOTOS DESSA CIDADE, VISTO QUE É UM DOS MUNICIPIO MAIS RICOS DA BAHIA.


----------



## tcboaretto

Salve a todos do skyscrapercity.. sou novo membro cadastrado a poucos instantes... muito interessante o tópico... aliás todos... bom para se adquirir vastos conhecimentos sobre esse grande Brasil!!


----------



## Tito

KRUSCHEWSKY said:


> BOA TARDE, MEU NOME É JOAO ANATOLIO, SOU BAIANO DA CIADE DE SIMÕES FILHO, MAS MORO NA CIDADE DE SÃO PAULO DESDE 1999. TENHO 52 ANOS E CONHECI O SITE POR CURIOSIDADE, PROCURANDO CIDADES DA BAHIA COM ALGUM NIVEL DE VERTICALIZAÇÃO. ESTIVE RECENTEMENTE NA BAHIA E TIREI ALGUMAS FOTOS DE SIMÕES FILHO PARA POSTAR AQUI. SEMPRE ME PERGUNTAVA PORQUE NUNCA NENHUM FORISTA POSTAVA FOTOS DESSA CIDADE, VISTO QUE É UM DOS MUNICIPIO MAIS RICOS DA BAHIA.





tcboaretto said:


> Salve a todos do skyscrapercity.. sou novo membro cadastrado a poucos instantes... muito interessante o tópico... aliás todos... bom para se adquirir vastos conhecimentos sobre esse grande Brasil!!


Sejam muito bem-vindos, João e Tcboaretto! kay:


----------



## Julimar Rodrigues

Olá!
Julimar Rodrigues 
Pedagogo, recém formado
Tenho 23 anos, sou natural de Poté - Minas Gerais
tornei membro do foro porque gosto muito e sempre vejo as fotos aqui,que são maravilhosas.
Queria também poder postar minhas fotos e comentarios por isso agora sou membro.
Gostaria de postar as fotos da minha cidade ( que é pouco conhecida) aqui, mas estou tendo um pouco de dificuldades pois ja tentei posta-las diversas vezes e não consigo. sempre da erro.
Será que alguem poderia me ajudar?
Desde já agradeço!!
Abraços!!


----------



## Neófita

Olá a todos,
Estou cadastrada há umas semaninhas já, mas só agora me apresentando por aqui...hno:
Moro em Brasília, mas já morei em São Paulo, Fortaleza e outras cidades.
Sou curiosa sobre urbanismo, talvez por viver há algum tempo numa cidade-laboratório...


----------



## joaoalexandre

*Apresentando...*

Me chamo João Alexandre, nasci e ainda continuo vivendo em Goiânia, capital de Goiás. Tenho 25 anos e me cadastrei pois quero, quando possível, colaborar com algumas fotos e comentar também, por que não?

Por hora é só


----------



## Scorpius

-----


----------



## renie

*Renie*

Ola, meu nome é Renie. Nasci no Rio de raízes multiculturais e agora estou morando em Porto Alegre. Gosto muito de contemplar e tirar fotos de estruturas e paisagens. O convite para participar deste site tem me dado muito prazer e espero poder contribuir uma perspectiva minha para enriquecer todos ao meu redor.


----------



## Maximus 2030

Ola pessoal, um feliz no novo a todos.
Meu nome é Rodrigo tenho 26 anos, sou formado Técnico em Edificações, resido em Curitiba, gosto de assuntos como construção civil, infraestrutura e mobilidade urbana. Espero ser bem aceito aqui no forum, um abraço a todos.


----------



## Tadashi123

Olá! Sou Wilson, paranaense de Londrina. Também já vivi em Cornélio Procópio (PR) e Brasília. Atualmente resido em Tokyo. Tenho muito interesse por urbanização e sou um profundo admirador deste fórum. Espero poder contribuir!


----------



## Aluilce

Aluilce Vasconcelos, 32 anos, medico, casado, pai de uma princesa de 2 anos. Sobre mim, devo dizer que sou um cara rodado: nasci em Joao Pessoa - Pb, fiz faculdade em Vitoria - Es, casei em Florania - Rn, resido em Petrolina - Pe e faco pos-graduacao de gastroenterologia em Salvador - Ba (cidade que eu vou todos os meses e adoro!). Meus amigos costumam me apelidar de assessor para assuntos aleatorios, por entender e gostar de tudo um pouco. Minha maior diversao eh ir a shopping. Se vou a qualquer cidade o shopping eh o primeiro lugar que quero conhecer. Me identifiquei com o SSC desde o meu primeiro acesso em 2008, mas soh agora comecei a postar.


----------



## Menestrel

Saudações à todos!!!
Meu nome é Paulo e sou aficcionado por urbanismo, arquitetura, geografia e estatísticas...
Sou paulista e sou do tipo "mochilão"...
Em termos de Brasil e principalmente São Paulo que conheço melhor, dizem que sou otimista mas já me chamaram de pessimista no passado, ou seja... Sou mesmo é REALISTA!!! No passado eu não tinha motivos para acreditar em dias melhores porque o quadro que se desenhava era muito ruim, mas hoje tudo aponta para um futuro melhor, por isso acredito num futuro mais "primeiro mundo"... Este sou eu!
Abraços!!!


----------



## AndreFelipeSoares

Olá, sou André Soares, tenho 16 anos, e me registrei aqui no SSC, depois de uns 2-3 anos vendo as fotos e comentários sem me registrar, via e vejo ainda fotos principalmente do meu estado(Espírito Santo) e do bairro Enseada do Suá em Vitória, para mim, a Enseada terá um dos melhores skylines do Brasil, senão o melhor. Moro em Cariacica, uma cidade da Grande Vitória, espero compartilhar várias fotos e experiências com vocês, não pretendo ser fotógrafo(pretendo ser engenheiro quimico), mas ta aí é um hobby meu! VALEU GALERA!


----------



## brunodemapi

Meu nome é Bruno, sou de Jandira, e sou apaixonado por trens também, embora seja busólogo rs, espero aqui com vcs estar aprendendo muitas coisas ainda que não sei sobre o ramo ferroviário.

abraços


----------



## Tito

Sejam todos muito bem-vindos!


----------



## rio2016

Bem me cadastrei aqui no SSC no ano passado porém como não sabia da existência desse thread estou me apresentando agora. Meu nome é Felipe tenho 15 anos nasci no Rio de Janeiro, moro atualmente no bairro de Copacabana, me considero um aficcionado por arquitetura, curso o 1° ano do ensino médio e pretendo estudar arquitetura.


----------



## darlanblue

*Olá amigos*
Meu nome é Darlan Mariano.
tenho 26 anos, sou natural de *Fortaleza - Ceará*
Atualmente moro na cidade de *Guaraciaba do Norte, interior do Ceará*
Sou formado em Geografia, e atualmente exerço a função de Agente de Pesquisas do *IBGE*.
Conheci o thread procurando fotos de cidades com algum nível de verticalização e urbanismo diferente.
Já tenho um thread postado da minha cidade, e espero poder postar outros futuramente.

um forte abraço a todos que fazem o Skyscrapercity Brasil.
Valew Galera!!!


----------



## Tito

Sejam bem-vindos, Felipe e Darlan!


----------



## tchelllo

Olá a todos!


----------



## Daniel_2011

Meu nome é Daniel da Silva Pereira e moro em São Paulo, no distrito do Ipiranga. Sou estudante de Técnico em Eletrônica e também me interesso em urbanismo (mesmo não sendo estudante desta área) e navegação de mapas e satélites no Google Maps.

Admiro este fórum por oferecer threads de qualidade e por gostar de conhecer as cidades e bairros por hobby...


----------



## WesleyL8

Seja Bem Vindo!


----------



## Tito

Daniel_2011 said:


> Meu nome é Daniel da Silva Pereira e moro em São Paulo, no distrito do Ipiranga. Sou estudante de Técnico em Eletrônica e também me interesso em urbanismo (mesmo não sendo estudante desta área) e navegação de mapas e satélites no Google Maps.
> 
> Admiro este fórum por oferecer threads de qualidade e por gostar de conhecer as cidades e bairros por hobby...


Seja bem-vindo, Daniel!


----------



## brunoliveiraO1

Olá a todos. meu nome é Bruno, tenho 15 anos, moro em Maringá - Paraná, me interesso muito por urbanismo.

Me registrei aqui pois gostei das cidades, dos tópicos, e de vocês o fórum esta de parabéns.


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo, Bruno! kay:


----------



## rsar

Olá
Meu nome é Rafael, tenho 21 anos.
moro em Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais
conheci o fórum pocurando imagens de cidades na internet, e como sempre ficava lendo os comentários, resolvi participar também. 
abraços


----------



## Tito

^^ Rafael, seja bem-vindo!


----------



## Tiago Domiciano

Olá! Meu nome é Tiago, tenho 18 anos e moro em Curitiba desde que nasci.
Acompanho o fórum desde meados de 2009, mas só agora decidi me registrar.

Também parabenizo o fórum e seus organizadores pela divulgação e ampliação de conhecimentos, principalmente sobre arquitetura e urbanismo.

Até mais!


----------



## Tito

^^ Seja bem-vindo, Tiago! kay:


----------



## brunosaqueti15

Olá, prazer! sou bruno saqueti é tenho 16 anos!
eu já fiz minha conta no skys já faz alguns dias, mas só agora que fuii ver que deveria ter me apresentado antes! eu peço desculpas a todos pelo meu erro!
bom, eu moro em Umuarama/PR ..no jardim alvorada (um dos piores daqui) e criei minha conta aqui, porque amo arquitetura desde criança..e um dia serei arquiteto (se deus quiser)
_Bom Esse Sou Eu_


----------



## Tito

^^ Antes tarde do que nunca! 

Bem-vindo, Bruno! kay:


----------



## KASchramm

Sejam todos muito bem vindos!


----------



## J.u.l.i.a.n.o.

Oi meu nome é Juliano Cara, moro em Campo Grande MS, por enquanto não tenho nenhuma ocupação. O motivo que me fez se registrar aqui é somente curiosidade, pois aqui eu fico bem informado, e vejo como minha cidade e tbm meu país esta crescendo.


----------



## Tito

^^ 

Seja bem-vindo, Juliano!


----------



## Catrumano

Olá, pessoal ! Me chamo Aldemário Filho, sou geógrafo e desde 2006 acompanho o fórum, a partir de então o consulto diariamente. Moro no Norte de Minas Gerais, na cidade de Varzelândia a 160 Km de Montes Claros e a 600 Km de BH.


----------



## tchelllo

J.u.l.i.a.n.o. said:


> Oi meu nome é Juliano Cara, moro em Campo Grande MS, por enquanto não tenho nenhuma ocupação. O motivo que me fez se registrar aqui é somente curiosidade, pois aqui eu fico bem informado, e vejo como minha cidade e tbm meu país esta crescendo.


Adorei vc assim virtualmente na bicicletinha...


Vamos ser amigos? :hug:


----------



## Tito

Catrumano said:


> Olá, pessoal ! Me chamo Aldemário Filho, sou geógrafo e desde 2006 acompanho o fórum, a partir de então o consulto diariamente. Moro no Norte de Minas Gerais, na cidade de Varzelândia a 160 Km de Montes Claros e a 600 Km de BH.


Aldemário, seja bem-vindo! kay:


----------



## FloripaNation

Olá sou FloripaNation, sou de...(não precisa dizer né??? ahauahuaaua), gosto muito de arquitetura e afins e espero contribuir com o maior subfórum do SSC.


----------



## Tito

^^ 

Seja bem-vindo!


----------



## KGcarlos

Olá
Meu nome é cristhian, tenho 22 anos, moro em curitiba-pr
Conheci o SSC já faz uns 2 anos, atravéz de uma amiga minha que estuda arquitetura.
Bom espero ao maximo contribuir com comentários construtivos, e claro, threads quando for possível!

Grande Abraço a todos!


----------



## Tito

^^

Seja bem-vindo, Cristhian! kay:


----------



## juliolima

Meu nome é Júlio. Tenho 22 anos, nasci e vivo em Fortaleza-CE. Sou formado em Direito, mas sou um apaixonado por arquitetura e urbanismo (se não tivesse optado pelo Direito, teria feito arquitetura com certeza).....Já acompanho os fóruns há algum tempo, mas me inscrivi apenas mês passado. Acho muito interessante o SSC. Meio viciante, até.....


----------



## Tito

^^

Julio, seja bem-vindo!


----------



## WesleyL8

Seja Bem Vindo!


----------



## guilherme.jn

Olá... comecei a usar hoje esse fórum. Estou gostando, 

Abraços a todos...


----------



## Tito

^^

Acho que foi a "apresentação" mais curta que já vi aqui. Mas de qualquer forma, seja bem-vindo! 

Abraços!


----------



## Luan SR

Oi, meu nome é Luan Silva Rezende, sou de Três corações - MG, e apaixonado por Belo Horizonte. Tenho 18 anos, Cruzeirense. Sou apaixonado por arquitetura, meu sonho é fazer arquitetura. Faz + de um ano que acompanho esse site, mas somente semana passada fiz uma conta aqui, e to adorando.

Abraços!


----------



## Tito

^^ 

Seja bem-vindo, belorizontinho de coração!


----------



## dfvalle

Me chamo Daniel tenho 35 anos, sou Carioca mas resido em Brasília a 27 anos, casado e pai de uma menina. Como a maioria dos Candangos me interesso por arquitetura e urbanismo e tenho o Skyscrapercity como hobby. Acompanho o forum desde 2007 e me cadastrei em Agosto de 2010.


----------



## Paulistinha

^^ Interessante! Seja muito bem-vindo dfvalle!! :happy:


----------



## MAMUTE

dfvalle said:


> Me chamo Daniel tenho 35 anos, sou Carioca mas resido em Brasília a 27 anos, casado e pai de uma menina. Como a maioria dos Candangos me interesso por arquitetura e urbanismo e tenho o Skyscrapercity como hobby. Acompanho o forum desde 2007 e me cadastrei em Agosto de 2010.


seja muito bem-vindo...


----------



## Tito

dfvalle said:


> Me chamo Daniel tenho 35 anos, sou Carioca mas resido em Brasília a 27 anos, casado e pai de uma menina. Como a maioria dos Candangos me interesso por arquitetura e urbanismo e tenho o Skyscrapercity como hobby. Acompanho o forum desde 2007 e me cadastrei em Agosto de 2010.


Reitero os votos de nossos colegas: Seja bem-vindo, Daniel!


----------



## Luccas

Olá,

Meu nome é Luccas, sou de Belo Horizonte. Conheci o fórum semana passada e me cadastrei hoje.


----------



## Tito

^^

Seja bem-vindo, Luccas! kay:


----------



## Wendell Rocha

^^
^^Bem-vindo Lucas!


----------



## Joseluis32

Bem-vindo pessoal!!!


----------



## DrAnonimous

Olá galerilda!!!!

Esse forum é tão bacana que resolvi me registrar. Skyscraper é paix?o. Kkkkkkkkk
Vou acompanha-lo sempre, e pretendo ser muito participativo. Ê um assunto que me interessa bastante! Curto muito a área de eng. Civil, então isso aqui com certeza terá grande poder viciante para mim.

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## brunosaqueti15

^^ com certeza, daqui uns dias vc vai ligar o PC e a 1ª coisa que vc vai fazer será entrar no skyscrapercity!


----------



## araujo.lcarlos

sejam bem vindos novos colegas!


----------



## Paulistinha

brunosaqueti15 said:


> ^^ com certeza, daqui uns dias vc vai ligar o PC e a 1ª coisa que vc vai fazer será entrar no skyscrapercity!


:lol::lol::lol:

Pura verdade!!!


----------



## provinciano




----------



## Paulistinha

^^ :hilarious: :hahaha: :hahano:


----------



## Desenkabela

Ola a todos!!!


----------



## Tvorjik

Olá!
Meu nome é Raphael de Moura Ferrão, tenho 21 anos e moro em São João de Meriti/RJ. Sou estudante de Psicologia. Sou membro do Skyscrapercity desde 19 de março. Na verdade, já acompanhava o Skyscrapercity desde 2008, quando eu pesquisava fotos de diferentes cidades. Sempre gostei muito de pesquisar sobre lugares diferentes, países diferentes. E nessa área o Skycrapercity é um prato cheio!  Agora estou acompanhando frequentemente vários threads e estou gostando bastante.

Abraços!!!!!


----------



## tchelllo

Tvorjik said:


> Olá!
> Meu nome é Raphael de Moura Ferrão, tenho 21 anos e moro em São João de Meriti/RJ. *Sou estudante de Psicologia*. Sou membro do Skyscrapercity desde 19 de março. Na verdade, já acompanhava o Skyscrapercity desde 2008, quando eu pesquisava fotos de diferentes cidades. Sempre gostei muito de pesquisar sobre lugares diferentes, países diferentes. E nessa área o Skycrapercity é um prato cheio!  Agora estou acompanhando frequentemente vários threads e estou gostando bastante.
> 
> Abraços!!!!!



Vc vai adorar interagir no SSC Tvorjik! Tenho certeza que aqui contribuirá muito para o seu curso, especialmente o Boteco, Discussões Urbanas e o Notícias...


----------



## Tito

Sejam todos bem-vindos!


----------



## Hisdem

Olá a todos! Me chamo Victor, tenho 15 anos (acho que sou o mais jovem por aqui haha) e fui convidado a participar do SSC (não conhecia) pelo *Peanno*. Dei uma olhada básica pelo site e achei muito interessante a coleção diversificada de imagens que há por aqui. No que eu puder contribuir, principalmente postarei fotos de Brasília, onde moro, e de Santiago, Chile, minha "cidade natal" (não nasci lá mas cresci por lá) que também é o lugar onde desejo viver mais à frente 

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## ppeanno

Sejam todos bem-vindos ao SSC!


----------



## Leocariri

Olá, meu nome é Paulo Leonardo, sou odontólogo, moro em Juazeiro do Norte, Ceará. Descobri o fórum através de meu primo, sempre gostei de viajar e conhecer novas cidades. Entrei para representar minha cidade, que raramente aparecia por aqui. Um abraço.


----------



## Tito

Victor e Leo (Ih! É nome de dupla sertaneja, né? ), sejam bem-vindos! kay:


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

^^
Tony e Tito também...  Algum Tony no fórum? 
Bem vindos pessoal.


----------



## Tito

^^

:lol:

Essa é nova para mim. Acho que não deve ser tão famosa quanto a outra que eu citei, né? E sim, há alguns Tony's no fórum. :yes:


----------



## MAMUTE

Hisdem said:


> Olá a todos! Me chamo Victor, tenho 15 anos (acho que sou o mais jovem por aqui haha) e fui convidado a participar do SSC (não conhecia) pelo *Peanno*. Dei uma olhada básica pelo site e achei muito interessante a coleção diversificada de imagens que há por aqui. No que eu puder contribuir, principalmente postarei fotos de Brasília, onde moro, e de Santiago, Chile, minha "cidade natal" (não nasci lá mas cresci por lá) que também é o lugar onde desejo viver mais à frente
> 
> Um abraço a todos!


Seja muito bem-vindo!!! e tire bastante fotos:banana::banana:


----------



## Hisdem

Muito obrigado a todos pelas boas vindas!


----------



## Tvorjik

Obrigado a todos pelas boas vindas!!!


----------



## ManuelaSurf

Olá a todos ! entrei agora no fórum a convite de um amigo que já é membro daqui a muito tempo, espero poder compartilhar muitas experiências com vocês.


----------



## Sr. Jon Robs

Meu nome é Robson de Lima,tenho 20 anos,sou estudante de gestão ambiental,moro em Fortaleza,Ceará,já faz um tempo que eu descobri o SSC mas não conseguia me registrar,mas agora estou muito feliz em participar dos fóruns,pq além de dar minha op.
fico por dentro das notícias de tudo que engloba a arquitetura e urbanismo do Brasil e da minha região!valeu


----------



## Mr Corleone

Boa noite a todos!


----------



## Joas

^^
Buona notte


----------



## manuelluso

Boa tarde a todos, me chamo Emanuel, tenho 36 anos, sou Paranaense, casado, sou tecnólogo em Design de Produtos e descobri o skyscrapercity quando pesquisava imagens no google, e muitas imagens estavam hospedadas aqui, por isso comecei a analisar o site e hoje fiz minha conta!


----------



## jayrofreitasjuazeiro

Boa noite a todos,amuUUU muito esse site,conheço ele a mais de 3anos,mais so hj me cadastrei espero mostrar minha bela e grande cidade"Juazeiro do Norte",me chamo jayro freitas, sou estudante de ADMINISTRAÇAO DE EMPRESAS e trabalho como aux adm.


----------



## Tito

Sejam todos bem-vindos! kay:


----------



## Muld3r

Vocês poderiam se apresentar? Ap_Recife, Timbu, D.M, csilva, Tiago Costa
é porque vocês falam muito bem da parte técnica e não conheço todos vocês. com o que trabalham, que setor da CBTU.


----------



## lipe_andreense

^^

haha, entao, desses aí, que eu sei, só um trabalha na CBTU


----------



## Paulo Magalhães

Muld3r said:


> Vocês poderiam se apresentar? Ap_Recife, Timbu, D.M, csilva, Tiago Costa
> é porque vocês falam muito bem da parte técnica e não conheço todos vocês. com o que trabalham, que setor da CBTU.


Irei tomar a liberdade de responder a sua pergunta... 

O DM, diogo morais, atua como assistente de manutenção no CMC e diretor de comunicação do SINDMETRO.

Sheetos, gomes, atua como condutor.

Timbu, "joca", forista atuante e muito bem informado.

Há outros colaboradores da companhia e "pessoas ilustres do cenário local", que acompanham as discussões neste forum...

Se algum dos citados se incomodou com a chamada, sintam-se a vontade para me trucidar


----------



## D.M

Sou funcionário da CBTU-METROREC da área de manutenção e Diretor de Comunicação e Imprensa do SINDMETRO/PE.

Sou técnico em Eletrotécnica.


----------



## csilva

Continuando a lista...
Funcionário da CBTU-METROREC, atuo no Centro de Controle Operacional.


----------



## D.M

csilva said:


> Continuando a lista...
> Funcionário da CBTU-METROREC, atuo no Centro de Controle Operacional.


Te conheço? :bash:
Você me conhece? :nuts:


----------



## Tiago Costa

Sou só entusiasta, hahaha. Mas pra mim todo conhecimento é pouco, quero sempre aprender mais.


----------



## Paulo Magalhães

csilva said:


> Continuando a lista...
> Funcionário da CBTU-METROREC, atuo no Centro de Controle Operacional.


ASO 3?

Um prazer conheçer...

Seja bem vindo.


----------



## csilva

Igualmente Paulo...
D.M., algumas vezes vejo você no restaurante do Edifício Sede.


----------



## Timbu

Muld3r said:


> Vocês poderiam se apresentar? Ap_Recife, Timbu, D.M, csilva, Tiago Costa
> é porque vocês falam muito bem da parte técnica e não conheço todos vocês. com o que trabalham, que setor da CBTU.


:lol:

Não sou da CBTU, sou apenas curioso!!! trabalho na área de vendas de peças/serviços para máquinas e equipamentos para indústrias e construção civil pesada e leve, além de equipamentos de movimentação de materais (infraestrutura)!

kay:


----------



## Lucas_Wild

eu não sou da CBTU, mas sou apaixonado por sistemas de Metrô, principalmente o Metrorec (eu dando uma de intrometido aqui, ahuahauah)


----------



## Timbu

csilva said:


> Continuando a lista...
> Funcionário da CBTU-METROREC, atuo no Centro de Controle Operacional.


^^ :lol::lol::lol:

Csilva foi quem deu o o *código AF7 con um ND1* para Sheetos chegar a velocidade recorde na história da CBTU de 95,6 km/h com seu TUE, segundo informações confidenciais, um dos carro que só tinha 3 passageiros, cegou a levitar!!! :nuts:



Sheetos said:


> be my guest (;


^^



Timbu said:


>


----------



## boas de melo

Sou um entusiasta que trabalho na area de Gestao de pessoas.


----------



## Muld3r

Rodrigo Henrique, eletrotécnica no IFPE. Entusiasta de trens e metrô e como todos, sempre querendo aprender mais, a curiosidade e as constantes questões levam a formação de um bom admirador.


----------



## CharlesZSBH

Boa noite, pessoal.

Eu me cadastrei em dezembro de 2010. Sou graduado em Letras, pós-graduado na área de redação e Mestre em Linguística. Trabalho como funcionário público - não na área de professor - e, como docente, na área privada (aulas de redação, gramática e linguística, em cursos preparatórios e universidades - praticamente tenho um curso próprio). Adoro malhar, tenho um livro publicado de poemas e sou roqueiro de carteirinha.

Gosto muito da Zona Sul de Belo Horizonte, onde moro, e, por conhecê-la bem, resolvi participar do SSC, com a finalidade de acrescentar informações que eu julgo interessantes para a Região Centro-Sul, mas normalmente posto em outros bairros também, outras cidades, outros estados e até países.

Tanto é que procurei os threads antigos de bairros da ZS e postei em todos: Belvedere, Mangabeiras, Comiteco, Lourdes, Santo Agostinho, Sion, Anchieta, Serra, Santo Antônio, São Pedro, Cidade Jardim, São Bento, Santa Lúcia e Luxemburgo (acho que somente esses bairros têm threads). Na maioria, eu cheguei bastante atrasado rs. 

Gostaria de explorar mais a ZS com postagens e fotos, mas não tenho tempo, pois trabalho em vários bairros (Prado, Floresta, Luxemburgo e provavelmente Belvedere). E gostaria de ver threads de bairros ainda não muito explorados da ZS, como Vila Paris, o próprio São Pedro (já o que thread ficou pequeno), Carmo, Cruzeiro, outras regiões do Serra, Santo Antônio, Luxemburgo, Sion...

Sou natural da Cidade de Barbacena, mas vivo em BH há pouco mais de trinta anos (minha idade, inclusive). 

Espero acrescentar alguma coisa aos foristas com minhas informações sobre a Zona Sul de BH. Também gosto de postar sempre a respeito das capitais Rio de Janeiro, Natal e Vitória, todas lindíssimas. 

Grande abraço.


----------



## Tito

^^

Rapaz, que apresentação, hein?! O interessante é que a cada 10 palavras, duas são "zona sul". :lol: Brincadeiras a parte, acho bacana o teu amor por essa região de BH. Eu também a acho belíssima. 

Charles, apesar de já ser "antiguinho", seja bem-vindo! kay:


----------



## avillex2

Olá pessoal, me cadastrei esta semana. Moro em Porto Alegre tenho 55 anos, sou médico pediatra mas apaixonado por geografia e por conhecer cidades e suas peculiaridades, por isto estou curtindo muito o SkyscraperCity.
Enviei meu primeiro Thread (hoje às 2 h)s, sobre Uruguaiana, que ainda não foi pubicado, não sei se fiz algo errado ou se realmente demora um pouco. Se fiz algo errado gostaria de saber onde errei. Enfim estou aqui para aprender com vocês.
Bom final de semana !!


----------



## Tito

^^ 

Olá, Avillex2! Antes de tudo, seja bem-vindo! kay:

Sobre o teu thread, acabei de liberá-lo. O que acontece é que alguns threads e posts de usuários novos acabam sendo bloqueados pelo sistema anti-spam, então só os moderadores podem liberá-los. Você não fez nada de errado, além de um pequeno detalhe sobre a creditação autoral das fotos, mas isso eu já esclareci no próprio thread.


----------



## Guilherme Hillard

Hahahahaha. Depois de uns bons 2 anos acompanhando o fórum, decidi começar a postar. =) Estarei sempre pela parte de Infraestrutura, Arquitetura (principalmente nas threads relacionadas ao Rio de Janeiro), Notícias e Boteco. Meu nome é Guilherme (DUH!), tenho 21 anos, curso Desenho Industrial e também trabalho como Designer freelancer. Moro longe, longe, muito longe aqui no Rio, na área de Guaratiba (perto das obras da TransOeste, passo por elas todo. santo. dia.), e estou sempre pela Barra da Tijuca e Zona Sul! Além de Arquitetura/Urbanismo/Design/Transportes, gosto de coisas meio nerds, como tecnologia/gadgets, animes, seriados e games, AMO reality shows (<3), e música pop de todo tipo.


----------



## Andrey Martins

E ai galera , já visito o fórum a varios anos me cadastrei em 2008 se não me engano , como não estava conseguindo ativar minha conta , continuei a acompanhar o fórum , ontem mandei um Email para o moderador que ativou minha conta manualmente , me chamo Nivaldo Andrey Martins Guedes , mas o pessoal me chama de Andrey , moro em Ponta Porã Mato Grosso do Sul , tenho 18 anos , comecei a entar no fórum para ver fotos da minha cidade natal Campo Grande ... flws abraç :cheers:


----------



## Filipebr

oi pessoal, tenho 17 anos e apesar de ter me cadastrado só agora entro no ssc a mais ou menos 2 anos, nasci em gov. valadares - mg. atualmente moro em inhumas - go espero poder compartilhar noticias e fotos de lugares onde passo com vocês, abraços


----------



## Gabriel AC

Bem vindo a bordo Felipe! 

Leia o manual, e participe com qualidade!


----------



## LuuhTavito

Olá a todos, Sou Luis Gustavo, 17 anos, moro na Zona Norte de S. Paulo.
Faço graduação Tecnológica em Transportes Terrestres na Faculdade de Tecnologia de Barueri do Centro Paula Souza. Espero contribuir com o máximo de proveito para esse fórum. Acompanho ele desde 2007, porém só fui me cadastrar esse ano por conta do meu curso ser voltado a ferrovias e pelo meu interesse em participar desse fórum, onde seus posts são bem produtivos =P.

Obrigado pela atenção, até mais !


----------



## A380B747A340B777

Olá, eu sou do mexico. 

Brasil e México juntos para sempre


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Olá me chamo Roberto, moro em Goiânia, tenho 18 anos, ja acompanho o forum a uns 5 anos, faço arquitetura e Urbanismo na UEG, e etsou aqui para participar de discussões inteligentes'


----------



## CharlesZSBH

Estava olhando as idades dos últimos integrantes recentes... acho que o mais velhinho tem 19 anos... Pelo visto, são poucos os tios por aqui.


----------



## MaggilaC

Olá pessoal, Meu nome é Bernardo, moro em Syracuse, uma cidade no estado de Nova York, EUA. Sou natural daqui, porém vivi dos 5 aos 12 em Belo Horizonte, Estudo na Syracuse University. Resolvi me inscrever no SSC (acho que é assim que falam né?) pois sempre procurava fotos na internet sobre o Brasil, mas nunca achava uma comunidade tão objetiva quanto. Espero assim me sentir mais próximo dessa terra tão amada. Estou gostando muito de participar do Fórum, mas ainda tenho que aprender a postar minhas fotos...  

Abraços.


----------



## Rafalimeira

ola pessoal blz
então eu sou o rafael,moro em sao paulo capital
eu me escrevi aqui no forum pq eu pratico trilha na serra do mar e estação biologica da jureia 
e queri mostra ao pessoal fotos dessa região pouco conhecidas de sao paulo 
verdadeiros paraiso perdido a 1h de carro do centro de sao paulo 
queria o apoio de vc !!!
abraço


----------



## Alfredocgf

Olá pessoal, td bem?
Sou o Alfredo, tenho 21 anos, nasci em Santos - SP, mas moro em Ananindeua, na região metropolitana de Belém, estado do Pará há 17 anos.
Entrei hoje no Skyscrapercity, mas visito o site, há mais ou menos 3 anos.
Espero mostrar alguns lugares cotidianos que muita gente não viu e entrar em várias discussões no fórum.
Abraço.


----------



## Renan Santos

Alfredocgf said:


> Olá pessoal, td bem?
> Sou o Alfredo, tenho 21 anos, nasci em Santos - SP, mas moro em Ananindeua, na região metropolitana de Belém, estado do Pará há 17 anos.
> Entrei hoje no Skyscrapercity, mas visito o site, há mais ou menos 3 anos.
> Espero mostrar alguns lugares cotidianos que muita gente não viu e entrar em várias discussões no fórum.
> Abraço.


Bem vindo! Mais um forista do Pará! :cheers:


----------



## leostene

Olá pessoas!

Me chamo Leonardo, chamem só de Léo! ;p
Moro na Zona Lost, ops...digo, Zona Leste (mais especificamente na Vila Carrão)
Já leio/acompanho o fórum já faz algum tempo e agora resolvi participar e dar uns pitacos nas discussões! ahahahahahaha!

Meu interesse é mais por transporte sobre trilhos. Sou formado em Produção Audiovisual (zzuper a ver hein? ehehehehe)

E isso ai...rock on! :rock:


----------



## Tito

Sejam todos muito bem-vindos!


----------



## LFellipe

sejam bem vindos, pessoal


----------



## _Eddy_

Olá, pessoal. Sou o Eddy, tenho 23, moro em são paulo, zona norte, e sou daqueles que acompanham o fórum há anos, mas só agora conseguiu se inscrever para poder participar e, quiçá, ajudar em algumas questões urbanas, principalmente de infraestrutura e meio ambiente. Já vi algumas experiências de transporte urbano ao redor da américa e talvez seja útil em algumas discussões.

Um prazer estar aqui.


----------



## Tito

^^

Seja bem-vindo, Eddy!


----------



## Rom22

Olá, meu nome é Rômulo Holanda, 23 anos, moro em Fortaleza-CE. Sou professor de inglês e graduando em Letras Port. Inglês. 

Descobri o SSC por acaso em um dia que eu estava pesquisando no google sobre autoestradas, a princípio achei o site um pouco complicado de se mexer mas ainda sim fiz meu cadastro, bom, eu estou no SSC desde 2009 mas só em 2010 que foi quando tive a oportunidade de compartilhar minhas fotos aqui.

O SSC me ajuda bastante antes de qualquer viagem que eu faça. Sempre nas férias eu viajo pra algum lugar e antes venho conferir fotos amadoras sobre o meu destino e acho surpreendente como existe tanta coisa além dos catões postais. 

Engraçado como eu ainda não conheço tanto o SSC que só hoje descobri esse fórum, mas, de qualquer forma, acho válido eu me apresentar meio tardiamente, hehehehe, então é isso aí, confiram meus threads e postem comentários. I love that 

Vlw


----------



## Tito

^^

Seja bem-vindo, Rômulo!


----------



## provinciano




----------



## BRUNO LUIS

ola meu nome e bruno sou radialista sou um apaixonado por trem desde pequeno quando morava ao lado da estação engenheiro cardoso ficava o dia inteiro olhando os trens passar ja vi cada uma, hoje estou em santa isabel sp sempre que posso me aventuro pelas linhas da cptm, é isso ai esse sou eu me escrevi aqui no ssc por que gosto de ficar por dentro de tudo que acontece todas as novidades da cptm.


----------



## Denis_SP

Olá pessoal, meu nome é Denis, tenho 18 anos e moro em Guarulhos/SP. Bom, pra falar a verdade, nem lembro como encontrei o site.. rs. Provavelmente foi tentado encontrar fotos de alguma cidade, Mogi das Cruzes talvez, não lembro.. O importante é que desde o primeiro acesso (meados de 2009) não consegui mais deixar de acessar. Achei o site super interessante, pois além das fotos, pode-se compartilhar diferentes ideias, discutir vários temas, conhecer novos projetos, etc , etc, etc... Eu gosto praticamente de todos os temas abordados aqui: urbanismo, transportes, aviação, etc.. Sem querer já comentei em alguns posts antes de me apresentar e desde já peço desculpas por isso, rs. Ainda estou descobrindo o site e conto com o auxílio dos mais experientes para me adaptar ao site. Bom, acho que por enquanto é só. Obrigado!


----------



## JSilva1993

Olá, meu nome é Junior, moro em Londrina-PR 
Comecei ontem a participar desse ótimo fórum!
Curto arquitetura, urbanismo, me amarro no mundo dos transportes.
Valeu, nos vemos por threads a fora! 
:banana:


----------



## Tito

^^

Bem-vindo, Junior!


----------



## Lucas 5131

Sei que ja sou um pouco antigo ,mas só comecei a postar agora nos thread ,acho que ninguem me conhece ainda.
Meu nome é Lucas ,tenho 16 anos sou um ferreofã e buzologo ,moro em Cidade Ademar (Divisa Diadema) e em Jaragua.


----------



## Tijucano

Olá eu sou de Tijucas Santa Catarina tenho 15 anos e o meu nome é João Mendes...:banana::banana:


----------



## Tito

Sejam bem-vindos! kay:


----------



## mar.MT

Alô!

Atendo pelo nome de Marciel, 17 anos, universitário, matogrossense com muito orgulho atualmente morando em Sinop. A um bom tempo acesso o site, mas só agora me cadastrei. Tenho bastante curiosidade em conhcecer cidades, daí eu acessando o SSC

Um dos meus objetivos de vida é pegar um carro e viajar muuuuuuuuuuuito :nuts:

E é isso.


----------



## jundiaicity

seja bem vindo heiltor pozzani 
é um prazer ter vc por aqui
ainda +pq é de jundiai =)


----------



## soteropolis25

Olá, meu nome é Átila Claudino, sou estudante, tenho 13 anos e moro em Salvador. Acompanho o SSC desde 2009 e só agora eu fiz uma conta. Adoro Arquitetura, Engenharia e Urbanismo. Pretendo fazer Edificações no Ifba(antigo CEFET) e ingressar na faculdade de Arquitetura e Engenharia. Por preguiça, só fiz a conta agora.


----------



## Tito

^^

Agora, Átila?! A tua conta é de 2010. :tongue2:

BTW, sejam todos bem-vindos! kay:


----------



## M Vini

Olá a todos os foristas.
Desde 2009 acompanho o SSC mas só comecei a postar por agora. Sou estudante de jornalismo e me interesso por urbanismo e e arquitetura (principalmente fotografia arquitetônica; simplesmente babo em algumas fotos daqui :nuts.


----------



## Tito

^^

Bem-vindo, Vini! kay:


----------



## NatoMotta

Meu nome e Renato, tenho 22 anos, moro em Volta Redonda/RJ já tive uma conta aki ano passado mas não consigo entrar porque não lembro a senha!
Ano que vem começarei minha facu de jornalismo, hj sou téc de segurança do trabalho amo arquitetura, edificações.. e sempre me interessei por esse fórum e sempre q posso mostro a amigos q tb adoraram!


----------



## samba_man

Boas vindas aos novos foristas :yes:


----------



## Dudu Costa

Olá pessoal, como o nick já diz, sou o Dudu Costa, esse é meu apelido na vida real também... vou aproveitar um post meu do fórum português para falar um pouco sobre mim:
Localidade: Rio de Janeiro, mas sou mineiro de Juiz de Fora.
Interesses:sempre tive muito interesse em diversos assuntos que são tratados nesse fórum, e por isso me encantei com tudo o que encontrei por aqui. Já faz um tempo que conhecia e frequentava o Skyscrapercity, mas só agora me animei para me registar... a surpresa foi encontrar tópicos ocultos para quem não é membro do fórum, com assuntos que me interessam muito, como economia, política, religião, arquitetura e urbanismo, turismo, Copa do mundo e olimpíadas
Como descobriste o SSCor meio de sites de busca, acabei parando aqui, mas nunca pensei em me registar por que não sabia que parte do conteúdo era restrita.
Actividades no SSCor hora só participo vendo imagens postadas, não sou muito de participar de debates não, nem de comentar.

Nota: essa é a segunda conta que faço aqui. Ha algumas semanas fiz uma conta com o mesmo nome, estava adorando frequentar os fóruns restritos por aqui, comecei até a fazer comentários, mas outro dia fui fazer login no site quando me deparo com a notícia de que minha conta havia sido eliminada por que eu era um trol kkkk... bom que eu saiba eu não sou trol, não tenho a pele verde, não sou monstruoso nem vivo por ai roubando criancinhas para comer kkkkk. Muito menos fico por ai fazendo alarde nos locais de discussão já que nunca comentei aqui praticamente. Isso me atormentou no dia, fiquei morrendo de raiva e tive de esperar por meu sobrinho para que ele criasse uma nova conta para mim já que eu sou uma negação com computadores, realmente não entendi o motivo de terem deletado a minha conta, já que o site é gratuito não é verdade! De qualquer forma, estou por aqui agora, apesar de participar muito pouco, espero contribuir com o fórum, além de apreciar as fotos postadas aqui, principalmente por foristas como Tchelo e Osmar Carioca, os quais eu sou fã e sempre aguardo ansioso por suas fotos do Rio e SP rs.

Abraço a todos e Feliz Natal!!!


----------



## Sala

*Olá amigos sou o Sala, sou morador de Osvaldo Cruz - SP, uma cidade pacata do interior paulista, localizada na região da Nova Alta Paulista.

Trata-se de uma cidade com 30.000 habitantes, mas que tras em sua história, muitas conquistas.

No esporte, tudo começou com o belissimo time de baisebol campeão sulamericano, na decada de 50, mais precisamente 1956.

Possui durante muitos anos um time de basquete a primeira divisão paulista, tratava-se do Clube das Bandeiras.

Teve um grande time de futebol no passado e agora possui um novo time na serie A3 e já esteve por duas vezes na serie A2 paulista.

Também já possuiu um grande time de futsal na série ouro paulista.

Por sua grande praça esportiva, já sediou por varias vezes os Jogos Regionais, Jogos da Juventude, Final Estadual de Futebol, Jogos Universitários, entre outros.

Na sua economia se destaca, pois mesmo sendo pequena possui grandes indústrias no setor de estofados, óleo vegetal, e possuindo dois titulos um estadual, o de Capital Estadual do Caminhão Bi-trem Graneleiro, por possuir um grande numero de veiculos neste seguimento e um nocional, o de Capital Nacional da Indústria de Dança e Fitness, por deter mais de 51% da produção nacional neste seguimento.

Estou aqui neste espaço me apresentando a todos, bem como minha cidade e convidando a todos que conheçam o thread de Osvaldo Cruz.*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855004

*Osvaldo Cruz*
*Capital Estadual do Caminhão Bi-trem Graneleiro*
*Capital Nacional da Indústria de Dança e Fitness*
*Faça parte do comercio e Indústria de Osvaldo Cruz*
*Na disputa para sede da Região Administrativa da Nova Alta Paulista*


----------



## th-vix

Olá pessoal. Sou de Vitória, Espírito Santo. E espero trazer ótimas fotos da Grande Vitória nesse fórum.

Saudações,

th-vix.


----------



## almeidaneto

Olá pessoal, sou novo aqui no fórum... queria só deixar o meu registro.


----------



## PietroBH

^^

kkk

engraçado, sempre vi esse thread, mas nunca o abri.

Para quem não me conhece, prazer!


----------



## CharlesZSBH

almeidaneto said:


> Olá pessoal, sou novo aqui no fórum... queria só deixar o meu registro.


Você já está bem registrado com esse avatar tão singular, inesquecível, marcante.


----------



## Tadashi Sanca

*Olá !!!!!*

Olá !!!
Também sou novo no SKyscraperCity. Sou o Tadashi, tenho 26 anos trabalho no ramo farmacêutico e resido na cidade de São Carlos, interior paulista. Como adoro geografia, sempre estive presente no fórum mas apenas visitando e conhecendo cidades porém resolvi dar minha contribuição e neste sentido me cadastrei.

Grande abraço a todos e boas festas.
Tadashi


----------



## KesleyRoberto

Olá! Sou Kesley Roberto, tenho 17 anos, moro em Divinópolis - MG. Sempre gostei de prédios e construções, encontrei o SSC pelo google mesmo procurando fotos da minha cidade. Espero poder contribuir muito.


----------



## Carlosjc

Olá Pessoal, O Meu nome é Carlos Chagas, e como visito este forum já a muito tempo resolvi me arriscar com algumas fotos

Moro em S. José dos Campos-SP

Minha intenção é mostrar um pouco da minha cidade e região.


----------



## Jdolci

Para os novos foristas que chegaram há pouco, sejam bem vindos.
Qualquer dúvida que tiverem, nao deixem de entrar em contato e perguntar.


----------



## Enzo

Bem vindos novatos, e lembrem-se, que trolls, fakes e clones sao banidos rapidamente.


----------



## Cásio Soriano

oi .. meu nome é Cássio Soriano, sou acriano e moro na cidade de Cruzeiro do Sul , conheci o fórum através de um amigo e me interessei muito pois gosto de novidades e sou um grande admirador de construções urbanas .. abraços a todos


----------



## Santista10

Bem vindo, Cásio, boa participação.


----------



## Cásio Soriano

santista10 said:


> Bem vindo, Cásio, boa participação.


valeuu ! :banana:


----------



## andreros

Olá, sou o André, sou de São Paulo, e tenho como hobby fotografar ferrovias.


----------



## ArthurBRA

Olá pessoal, perdoem-me se já me apresentei aqui no SSC, nem me lembro se o fiz. Bom, sou Arthur, tenho 17 anos, moro em Aracaju/Sergipe, acabei de passar na UFS. Sempre venho acompanhando o SSC e vendo as diversas cidades do Brasil, tinha pensado em fazer parte da equipe SSC, mas nunca tinha feito uma conta, agora que eu fiz uma conta darei o máximo para trazer fotos diferentes e cenas pouco vistas, já tenho um trédi em vista, a recente viagem(voltei hj) que fiz a Alagoas, pegando várias cidades e a capital, mostrar tbm as obras de duplicação da 101, creio que será legal e peço ajuda se fizer algo errado, bom é isso, obrigado pelo espaço e vamos trabalhar!


----------



## Santista10

Bem vindos, andreros e ArthurBRA.


----------



## lucaas

Sejam todos Bem Vindos.



ArthurBRA said:


> Olá pessoal, perdoem-me se já me apresentei aqui no SSC, nem me lembro se o fiz. Bom, sou Arthur, tenho 17 anos, moro em Aracaju/Sergipe, acabei de passar na UFS. Sempre venho acompanhando o SSC e vendo as diversas cidades do Brasil, tinha pensado em fazer parte da equipe SSC, mas nunca tinha feito uma conta, agora que eu fiz uma conta darei o máximo para trazer fotos diferentes e cenas pouco vistas, já tenho um trédi em vista, a recente viagem(voltei hj) que fiz a Alagoas, pegando várias cidades e a capital, mostrar tbm as obras de duplicação da 101, creio que será legal e peço ajuda se fizer algo errado, bom é isso, obrigado pelo espaço e vamos trabalhar!


Seja Bem Vindo ArthurBRA

Participe do Correio Sergipe D'el Rey - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1304823&page=199
Nesse thread são postadas noticias e informações de Sergipe.


----------



## joconquista

Olá pessoal até hoje não me apresentei aqui desde que participo do SSC em janeiro de 2010. Meu nome é Joabe, tenho 18 anos, sou estudante de Vitória da Conquista-BA onde moro a minha vida quase toda e já acompanhava o fórum desde antes de participar pois gosto. Adimiro e sempre que posso e comento os threads...
Queria pedir uma ajuda, saber se é possivel algum moderador mudar meu nick pois até hoje não consegui. Não seria mudar o nick exatamente, é só pra passar a letra J de minúscula para maiúscula e o C de Conquista também, mas não fazer nenhuma mudança de nome... Alguém poderia me ajudar? Algum admintrador ou moderador, o a quem e onde devo recorrer, se é que isso é possivel...? Fico muito grato e obrigado desde já.


----------



## Jorgezv

Oi gente!
Sou novo aqui no fórum (apesar de já acompanhar a bastante tempo).
Sou estudante, moro em Curitiba.
Eu me cadastrei principalmente porque tenho umas fotos do bairro aqui pra fazer um thread :tongue2: 
Falando nisso, a partir de quantos posts eu já posso fazer um thread com várias fotos? :lol: não consegui fazer de primeira


----------



## samba_man

Bem-Vindos


----------



## Santista10

Jorgezv said:


> Oi gente!
> Sou novo aqui no fórum (apesar de já acompanhar a bastante tempo).
> Sou estudante, moro em Curitiba.
> Eu me cadastrei principalmente porque tenho umas fotos do bairro aqui pra fazer um thread :tongue2:
> Falando nisso, a partir de quantos posts eu já posso fazer um thread com várias fotos? :lol: não consegui fazer de primeira


Bem vindo, Jorgezv, boa participação.

Não há postagem mínima para fazer um thread, caso as fotos não sejam suas, não esqueça de colocar os créditos.
Aqui há um manual de como posta-las:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632886


----------



## cesarjornalista

Olá! Meu nome é César Augusto de Oliveira, tenho 38 anos (39 depois de amanhã), nasci e moro em Manaus (AM). Sou jornalista formado e assistente judiciário no Tribunal de Justiça do Amazonas. Já me deliciava com as fotos do SSC e resolvi ingressar para também compartilhar essas imagens, postando as da minha terra natal e de minhas viagens (iniciadas recentemente pelo Ceará e Rio Grande do Norte). É magnífico compartilhar isso para mostrar a grandiosidade de nosso país.
Abraços a todos!!!!


----------



## Jorgezv

santista10 said:


> Bem vindo, Jorgezv, boa participação.
> 
> Não há postagem mínima para fazer um thread, caso as fotos não sejam suas, não esqueça de colocar os créditos.
> Aqui há um manual de como posta-las:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632886


Que estranho, aparece essa mensagem pra mim:
"Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words."

E agora vi, que mesmo sem nenhuma imagem, só com a introduçãozinha que fiz aparece também...


----------



## Santista10

Jorgezv said:


> Que estranho, aparece essa mensagem pra mim:
> "Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words."
> 
> E agora vi, que mesmo sem nenhuma imagem, só com a introduçãozinha que fiz aparece também...


He, he, demorou um pouco mas você conseguiu, seu primeiro thread ficou ótimo. Parabéns!


----------



## Jorgezv

santista10 said:


> He, he, demorou um pouco mas você conseguiu, seu primeiro thread ficou ótimo. Parabéns!


hehe pois é! Fui tentando até dar certo :lol:


----------



## VentoSul

Olá! Meu nome é Wagner, 19 anos, sou novo por aqui.. nascido e criado em Guarapuava-PR, e nos próximos 3 anos pretendo me formar historiador pela UNICENTRO. Sou apaixonado por minha cidade e por este Brasil de vários rostos! Espero conhecer muita coisa legal aqui!


----------



## shiroshima

^^
Quatro pimpolhos!!!! Parabéns!!!!
Seja bem vindo!!!


----------



## Mr.Falcon

Olá Pessoal!! 

Vim dos anos 80 verificar o que o futuro nos reserva!! Fiquei muito animado com o que ando encontrando!! Até o Brasil com inflação baixa eu encontrei!! 
Só não estou curtindo o som que a galera da época de vcs ouve, mas vi também que muita gente usa as novas tecnologias para ouvir as músicas de minha época!! Adorei a tal da internet e deste site que achei muito útil para quem não tem uma máquina do tempo como eu!! É bótimo!!

Abração a todos!!


----------



## shiroshima

^^
Hahahaha, seja bem vindo ao século XXI e ao SSC!
Se tiver um tempo, gostaria de pedir um favor de mandar umas mensagens para a minha versão infanto-juvenil dos anos 80, hehehehe! Assim evitaríamos algumas "cacas" desnecessárias, hahaha!
Faço parte do grupo que usam as tais tecnologias para escutar a boa música dos anos 80....tempos difíceis, mas muito bons!


----------



## Lucaaas

Olá Pessoal, Meu nome é Lucas, tenho 17 anos e sou estudante. Decidi me registrar no ssc agora, apesar de já conhecer por muito tempo, porque amo cidades, arquitetura, essas coisas.. Antes eu só ficava lendo e babando com as fotos e agora poderei, além disso comentar e compartilhar. Ainda estou aprendendo a manusear isso aqui... Desde já Obrigado por ler... Vlwww!!


----------



## Lucaaas

:banana:


----------



## Skylex

Sejam todos bem-vindos ao SSC. Que suas participações sejam sempre um sucesso!

Abraço a todos!!!


----------



## The Dark Night

Fala pessoal!

Sou de Salvador e já acompanho o SSC há algum tempo, mas só hoje decidi me cadastrar.
Foi por meio dele que descobri o quanto gostava de engenharia/arquitetura e não sabia, além de matar minha curiosidade sobre lugares que ainda não conheci. 

Parabéns aos foristas que mantém o fórum vivo e espero dar minha contribuição também.kay:


----------



## Santista10

Bem vindo e boa participação, The Dark Night.


----------



## Skylex

Seja muito bem-vindo, The Dark Night!


----------



## igor_carlos

Seja muito bem-vindo, The Dark Night!(3)


----------



## Rekarte

Seja muito bem-vindo, The Dark Night!(4)

Sempre bom ter mais um forista baiano:yes:


----------



## GetulioRPJ

Olá galera!
Sou Getúlio, moro em Vitória (ES), estudo Direito, gosto de ler, viajar e conhecer novos lugares... Já acompanho o ssc há algum tempo pois eu realmente adoro e me interesso muito por projetos arquitetônicos, sejam eles no meu estado, ou em outros. Espero algum dia aprender a manejar o ssc como vocês e contribuir com bons threads! haha :lol:


----------



## Santista10

Bem vindo a bordo, GetulioRPJ, aqui neste thread há dicas valiosas:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632886

É bem fácil. kay:


----------



## Skylex

GetulioRPJ said:


> Olá galera!
> Sou Getúlio, moro em Vitória (ES), estudo Direito, gosto de ler, viajar e conhecer novos lugares... Já acompanho o ssc há algum tempo pois eu realmente adoro e me interesso muito por projetos arquitetônicos, sejam eles no meu estado, ou em outros. Espero algum dia aprender a manejar o ssc como vocês e contribuir com bons threads! haha :lol:


^^^^
Seja bem-vindo, Getulio! Aproveite bem tua participação. Verifique as dicas do Santista, visitando o _link _que ele indicou e em pouco tempo, estarás um craque. Risos... Qualquer, pode contar comigo, também. kay:

Abraços.


----------



## Juniorsouss

Olá, sempre visitei o Fórum mas decidi me registrar para postar fotos de Bom Despacho/MG, cidade onde moro. Abraços a todos.


----------



## Santista10

Juniorsouss said:


> Olá, sempre visitei o Fórum mas decidi me registrar para postar fotos de Bom Despacho/MG, cidade onde moro. Abraços a todos.



Bem vindo, Juniorsouss, boa participação.


----------



## Skylex

Santista10 said:


> Bem vindo, Juniorsouss, boa participação.


^^^^
*[2]*


----------



## Gleizer almeida

Olá pessoal, sou de Petrolina-PE, conheço o Skycrapercity a bastante tempo entretanto resolvi me cadastrar só agora, sempre gostei de viagens, conhecer novos lugares ver as cidades e suas peculiaridades e o Skycrapercity me propicia de uma certa forma conhecer um pouquinho de cada lugar!


----------



## Santista10

Bem vindo, Gleizer almeida, para quem gosta de conhecer novos lugares aqui é o lugar certo. Boa participação.


----------



## Skylex

Seja bem-vindo, Gleizer almeida!


----------



## Zjr

Oi gente, meu nome é Júnior, tenho 19 anos, sou recifense e estudante de Engenharia Ambiental, mas sou grande amante da arquitetura, tanto que pretendo mudar meu curso(estou na metade) para arquitetura. Acompanho o SSC desde 2010 mas só agora decidi participar mais ativamente


----------



## Santista10

Bem-vindo, Junior.


----------



## Arturfer

galera, eu nunca consigo achar o thread dos protestos. Alguém pode me passar o link?

Valeu!


----------



## Santista10

Arturfer said:


> galera, eu nunca consigo achar o thread dos protestos. Alguém pode me passar o link?
> 
> Valeu!


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1637108&page=738
(Lá não pode entrar de máscara.)


----------



## EvandroLRamos

Meu nome é Evandro, tenho 18 anos, sou de Medianeira - PR, acadêmico de Administração, mas sempre gostei muito de arquitetura e geografia, acompanho o SSC há uns 3 anos vendo threads sobre cidades, em abril consegui criar uma conta e desde já venho compartilhando fotos de minhas viagens! ;D


----------



## Santista10

Bem-vindo, Evandro, tenho visto suas fotos, são ótimas, parabéns.


----------



## Aartsengel_rj

Meu nome é José Seabra, sou do RJ, tenho 27, sou Engenheiro Civil e acompanho o site há algum tempo. Inclusive algumas obras das qual participei/participo estão aqui no fórum, como o Ventura Corporate Towers, Centro Empresarial Senado e REC Sapucaí.
Espero contribuir e acompanhar mais de perto o fórum!


----------



## Santista10

Bem-vindo ao SSCBR, José, os projetos em que você trabalhou repercutiram muito aqui. Boa participação.


----------



## Russoff

Oi!

Meu nome Vládi, sou da Russia, moro na cidade Tyumen, tenho 27 anos. No próximo ano eu vou morar no Brasil, ainda nao sei qual cidade escolher e pra isso eu se juntou a este site. Acho que seu país é incrível, obrigado a todos pelos seus threads.

Têm boa sorte!


----------



## Santista10

Seja bem-vindo, Vládi, tenho certeza que gostará muito daqui, nosso país tem um povo muito acolhedor e generoso, você se sentirá em casa.


----------



## dudu_pontes

Olá, meu nome é Eduardo, sou Paraense, acompanho o Fórum desde 2011, mas só decidi me cadastra em 2012, conheci o Fórum por acaso. Gosto muito dos assuntos discutidos nos threads. :hi:


----------



## Santista10

Bem-vindo, Eduardo, boa participação.


----------



## M Mandrake

Olá, me chamo Márcio Minamiguchi, tenho 31 anos, moro atualmente em BH, mas com passagens anteriores por outras cidades do país. 
Atualmente faço doutorado em demografia e tenho um interesse especial pelo tema das cidades.
Conheço o SSC há algum tempo e resolvi me cadastrar para trocar experiências.


----------



## Santista10

Bem-vindo ao SSCBR, Márcio, cidades & cia é com a gente mesmo.


----------



## Deni Williams

Olá!
Meu nome é Deni Williams, 29 anos e de São Paulo. Já conhecia este fórum a um tempo, devido a algumas buscas que havia feito sobre o Metrô de São Paulo. Acabei encontrando este fórum e desde então passo por aqui de vez em quando para dar uma lida nos tópicos.


----------



## Santista10

Bem-vindo, Deni.


----------



## try me

Olá pessoal!!

Meu nome é Sam, tenho 30 anos e sou de Albuquerque, New Mexico, EUA. Estudei linguas na faculdade (espanhol e português) mas sempre tive uma paixão pela arquitetura e a formação das cidades e o ambiente urbano. 

Depois de conhecer varias cidades fora dos EUA, me tornei cada vez mais crítico da maneira em que fizemos as nossas cidades ao redor do carro. Para quem quer andar a pé ou usar transporte público é quase impossível, e a quantidade de espaço que usamos para as ruas e estacionamento me parece uma grande perda. 

Enfim, espero aprender um pouco do assunto aqui e ter um bom intercâmbio de ideias.


----------



## Lukazz

Bem-vindo Sam! :hi:


----------



## Squibb

try me said:


> Olá pessoal!!
> 
> Meu nome é Sam, tenho 30 anos e sou de Albuquerque, New Mexico, EUA. Estudei linguas na faculdade (espanhol e português) mas sempre tive uma paixão pela arquitetura e a formação das cidades e o ambiente urbano.
> 
> Depois de conhecer varias cidades fora dos EUA, me tornei cada vez mais crítico da maneira em que fizemos as nossas cidades ao redor do carro. Para quem quer andar a pé ou usar transporte público é quase impossível, e a quantidade de espaço que usamos para as ruas e estacionamento me parece uma grande perda.
> 
> Enfim, espero aprender um pouco do assunto aqui e ter um bom intercâmbio de ideias.


walter white!


----------



## Rafael M. F.

Bom dia a todos!

Me chamo Rafael, tenho 33 anos e sou residente no Rio de Janeiro-RJ.

Já leio há bastante tempo os fóruns do SSC Brasil, mas só recentemente resolvi participar de forma mais ativa.

Sou graduando em Arquitetura e Urbanismo, e meu interesse maior é a Mobilidade Urbana. Esse fórum está sendo de grande utilidade para mim, pois o vasto conhecimento técnico de seus integrantes fez com que eu tivesse acesso a informações que estão sendo de muita valia para o meu Trabalho de Conclusão de Curso.

Com todos esses benefícios, creio que o mínimo que posso fazer para retribuir é participar mais ativamente.

_Saluti,_

Rafael


----------



## c.concrete

Obrigado pela resposta amigo, mas eu ainda não consigo postar imagens sempre aparece essa mensagem "Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words."


----------



## Santista10

c.concrete said:


> Obrigado pela resposta amigo, mas eu ainda não consigo postar imagens sempre aparece essa mensagem "Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words."


Novos usuários possuem um limite inicial de postagens de fotos, com o passar do tempo não há mais restrições, por enquanto tente postar no máximo dez. kay:

Bem-vindo ao SSC.


----------



## c.concrete

Obrigado pela resposta amigo, eu tenho que parar de ser apressado hahaha


----------



## Guidzbh

olá gente,é um prazer se relacionar com vocês.

tenho várias dúvidas em relação ao uso do fórum,se puderem me ajudar por mensagem,grato


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Santista10

Olá, Gui, bem-vindo ao SSC, envie as dúvidas via PM que elas serão prontamente esclarecidas. kay:


----------



## ormatos

olá..
meu nome é otavio, moro em santo amaro da imperatriz, SC. Tenho 17 anos e prentendo estudar engenharia de produção civil e futuramente especializar em mobilidade urbana. Como sempre que procurava mais informaçoes sobre uma obra ou projeto na area de infraestrura e transportes eu acabava caindo no SSC, nada mais justo que participar do fórum e aprender com os outros foristas.


----------



## Santista10

Bem-vindo ao SSC, Otávio, boa participação.


----------



## LUISLIM

Boa tarde pessoal, também sou novo aqui "oficialmente", mas já dou uma "espiada" a um bom tempo, quero aproveitar e tirar uma dúvida também, do qual responderam ai em cima , a respeito da mensagem que aparece quando tento enviar uma imagem que é :
*Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words.*
Me cadastrei em vários sites de hospedagem de foto e o problema do limite é o seguinte não consegui enviar nenhum, e nem cheguei perto de 10 postagens. Se for uma espécie de quarentena, beleza, caso contrário gostaria de uma solução, e desculpe se me estendi um pouco. Obrigado desde já.


----------



## LUISLIM

Esqueci de dizer sou de Limeira-sp.


----------



## Santista10

LUISLIM said:


> Me cadastrei em vários sites de hospedagem de foto e o problema do limite é o seguinte não consegui enviar nenhum, e nem cheguei perto de 10 postagens. Se for uma espécie de quarentena, beleza, caso contrário gostaria de uma solução, e desculpe se me estendi um pouco. Obrigado desde já.


Bem-vindo ao SSC, Luis, verifiquei que você já conseguiu postar fotos em seu VM, utilize o mesmo processo nos threads, é só ter um pouco de paciência. kay:

Aqui há instruções detalhadas:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632886


----------



## LUISLIM

Obrigado Santista, resolvi o problema enviando direto, ou seja digitando os códigos de imagem entre o endereço das fotos, valeu!


----------



## Santista10

Estamos aqui para ajudar. kay:


----------



## c.concrete

Finalmente eu consegui postar imagens :banana:
Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Santista10

Não por isso. kay:


----------



## jsbscosta

Boa Tarde pessoal, apesar de já acompanhar o Skyscrapercity há alguns meses, agora resolvi me registrar. Sou João Batista, tenho 46 anos e sou de Joinville, mas atualmente resido em Blumenau. Descobri fórum através de um blog de um forista de Blumenau e resolvi acompanhar toda estas movimentações do fórum. 

Abraços a todos!


----------



## Santista10

Bem-vindo ao SSC, João Batista, boa participação.


----------



## Wendher$$on

Olá me chamo Wenderson (19 anos) , sou de Açailandia-MA, acompanho a anos esse forum me registrei a um ano , estive muito ocupado + agora voltei estou determinado a contribuir, acompanhar e participar + desse forum !


----------



## Santista10

Bom retorno, Wenderson.


----------



## cfm.junior

*Me apresentando...*

Olá, sou cfm.junior de Patrocínio/MG.
Achei bem interessante esse espaço pra divulgarmos e debatermos sobre o crescimento de nossas cidades.
Só que ainda não estou conseguindo postar com imagens. Alguém pode dar uma ajuda?


----------



## Santista10

Bem-vindo ao SSC, cfm. junior, enviei uma PM respondendo às suas dúvidas. kay:


----------



## Rodrigo_Luan

Boa tarde



Nome: Rodrigo Luan
Idade: 22 anos
Cidade/Estado: Serra-ES ( mas quando perguntam digo que moro em vitória :3 )

Bom eu já acompanho o fórum a alguns anos mas só agora decidi me cadastrar, gosto de pesquisar principalmente coisas relacionadas ao transporte e fotos antigas de algumas capitais. Além de ter um grande interesse por meu estado "mãe" que é MG.


----------



## Ale Oliveira

Seja Bem Vindo Rodrigo .


----------



## Rodrigo_Luan

Valeu cara


----------



## ziete01

olá!


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid

Olar!


----------



## Linhares

Olá,

conheço o SSK há bastante tempo, mas só agora animei de participar. É que estou tocando um projeto pessoal de mapa turístico, o Mapa Ecológico, e aqui eu encontro informações precisosas sobre várias cidades!
Além disso eu gosto muito da dinâmica dos fóruns de discussão, pois as mensagens são postadas com calma e você sempre pode revisitar uma thread antiga! 

Abraços, Linhares


----------



## eduardoazul

Seja bem vindo e participativo Linhares!


Esse nick tem algo a ver com a rainha do norte?


----------



## Linhares

Não... na verdade eu nem conheço a "minha" cidade! :lol:
E olha que eu gosto bastante de viajar! Só que eu não saio muito do eixo DF-RJ, mas está nos meus planos percorrer a Rota Imperial qualquer dia desses!

Abraços, Linhares


----------



## lucas jales

Olá a todos. 
Me cadastrei e acompanho o SSC a um bom tempo, mas passei a participar recentemente.


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid

Bem vindo lucas jales! Sou de votuporanga, apesar de nao morar mais la'. Traga fotos dessa bela regiao que pouco aparece por aqui, se possivel!

edit: olhando seus posts, acho que voce nao de Jales-SP nao ne'... hahahha. De qualquer maneira, bem vindo!


----------



## Carioca sun

Boa noite, descobri Ssc a pouco tempo, não sei mexer muito bem ainda, mas achei bem interessante a troca de informações! 
Bom uma ótima noite a todos!


----------



## Pedretti

E aí, pessoal!

Como podem ver pela data de cadastro, demorei bastante pra postar pela primeira vez. E por incrível que pareça, demorei ainda mais pra me cadastrar. Acredito que venho acompanhando diariamente o SSC Brasil desde outubro/novembro do ano passado.

Admito que tinha medo de ficar seriamente viciado nisso assim que começasse a postar regularmente, e foi por esse motivo que eu evitava participar. Mas aí, depois de algum tempo, a ficha caiu: se eu já gasto por volta de 45 mins/1 hora diariamente só lendo o que os outros escrevem há meses, é porque eu já estou seriamente viciado! Então é melhor deixar de ser otário e contribuir com as minhas opiniões logo! :lol:

É isso.

Abraços,


----------



## Ale Oliveira

Pedretti said:


> E aí, pessoal!
> 
> Como podem ver pela data de cadastro, demorei bastante pra postar pela primeira vez. E por incrível que pareça, demorei ainda mais pra me cadastrar. Acredito que venho acompanhando diariamente o SSC Brasil desde outubro/novembro do ano passado.
> 
> Admito que tinha medo de ficar seriamente viciado nisso assim que começasse a postar regularmente, e foi por esse motivo que eu evitava participar. Mas aí, depois de algum tempo, a ficha caiu: se eu já gasto por volta de 45 mins/1 hora diariamente só lendo o que os outros escrevem há meses, é porque eu já estou seriamente viciado! Então é melhor deixar de ser otário e contribuir com as minhas opiniões logo! :lol:
> 
> É isso.
> 
> Abraços,


Seja Bem Vindo Amigo.

Interessante essa sua história :lol:

Agora que você está participando, pode ter certeza que você vai perder mais de 1 hora aqui no SSC


----------



## Ale Oliveira

Carioca sun said:


> Boa noite, descobri Ssc a pouco tempo, não sei mexer muito bem ainda, mas achei bem interessante a troca de informações!
> Bom uma ótima noite a todos!


Seja Bem Vindo Amigo.


----------



## Pedro.C.

Depois de muito tempo no voyeurismo, criei coragem e abri uma conta. Onde pago?


----------



## lucas jales

Lafaveiga_madrid said:


> Bem vindo lucas jales! Sou de votuporanga, apesar de nao morar mais la'. Traga fotos dessa bela regiao que pouco aparece por aqui, se possivel! edit: olhando seus posts, acho que voce nao de Jales-SP nao ne'... hahahha. De qualquer maneira, bem vindo!


Obrigado. Sou do RN.


----------



## Pudim_Caipira

Bom dia a todos!

Decidi finalmente me registrar no SSC, gosto muito do site e já acompanhei vários threads. Sou campineiro, moro em Barão Geraldo e conheço muito bem Campinas e região, além de outras cidades do estado e do sul de Minas. 

Abraços!


----------



## Ale Oliveira

^^ Seja bem vindo ao SSC kay:


----------



## Leonardo P Correa

Leonardo Paiva, 23 anos, moro em Belo Horizonte(MG), entrei aqui por compartilhar com os foristas assuntos que sempre me interessaram, como clima, skyline, vida urbana, cidades de maneira geral. Lia tópicos daqui sem ser cadastrado.
Curso ciências biológicas(licenciatura), dessa forma me interesso bastante pelo aspecto ambiental nas cidades. Espero que possamos trocar ideias e fazer amizades por aqui, qualquer coisa me chamem ou eu chamo vcs!
Um dúvida: como saber se um cara tem várias contas no SSC? Não tenho a intenção de ser banido, só curiosidade que me bateu quando estava lendo o tópico das regras.
Um abraço a todos e todas.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Leonardo P Correa said:


> Leonardo Paiva, 23 anos, moro em Belo Horizonte(MG), entrei aqui por compartilhar com os foristas assuntos que sempre me interessaram, como clima, skyline, vida urbana, cidades de maneira geral. Lia tópicos daqui sem ser cadastrado.
> Curso ciências biológicas(licenciatura), dessa forma me interesso bastante pelo aspecto ambiental nas cidades. Espero que possamos trocar ideias e fazer amizades por aqui, qualquer coisa me chamem ou eu chamo vcs!
> Um dúvida: como saber se um cara tem várias contas no SSC? Não tenho a intenção de ser banido, só curiosidade que me bateu quando estava lendo o tópico das regras.
> Um abraço a todos e todas.


kkkk la moderación tiene sus segredos Leonardo. Mas além deles, qualquer forista com mais tempo de casa reconhece no ato a miaoria das "reencarnações" de foristas banidos... :lol: então vc já começou bem lendo as regras do fórum, bem vindo...


----------



## Jundiaiense da Silva

subam para as colinas... rodalves, acho q vc encontrou um rival :lol:


----------



## lfmorandini

Adorei esse novo forista fã do Bolsonaro kkkkkk O nome é fantástico

Agora o pevigs tem um discípulo!


----------



## enderjaras

Ralmeidac said:


> Eae brothers, Meu nome é Renan ,sou de São José dos Campos mas estou fazendo facul em SP capital. Curto mais os fóruns termometro da economia e politica.
> Entrei aqui por causa de um amigo aqui do AP que eu divido , mas queria ter conhecido isso aqui mais cedo. Bora lá !!!





SubamParaAsColinas said:


> Salve salve galeraa
> Muito prazer, quero muito conheçer tanto quanto vocês
> Até mais e nos vemos por aii.


Bem-vindos!
(SubamParaAsColinas :lol::lol


----------



## CZane

Bom dia! First time here in the Brasil section. My Portuguese is somewhat limited at the moment so I hope English is ok. I am curious about life in Brasil, how is life in the south (Porto Algere) compared to Australia, what would be the biggest cultural shock? I'm wishing to live or at least visit the region in the future, and I'm trying to get an idea on what the best places to live/visit will be. 

I want to start Portuguese classes soon, so far it has been limited to websites and apps, but hopefully one day I will be fluent! Thank you for your time 

*Aspero traduzir: *
Primeira vez aqui na secao Brasil. Minha Portugues e um pouco limitado no momento, entao eu espero que o Ingles e ok. Estou curioso sobre a vida no Brasil, como a vida no sul (Porto Algere) e comparado com a Australia, o que seria o maior choque cultural? Eu estou desejando viver ou, pelo menos, visitar a regiao no futuro, e eu estou tentando ter uma ideia de quais sao os melhores lugares para se viver/visita sera.

Eu quero comecar aulas de Portugues em breve, ate agora, tem sido limitada a sites e aplicativos, mas espero que um dia eu vou ser fluente! obrigado pelo seu tempo


----------



## pevigs

Para quem está chegando agora, recomendo acessar sempre o

'Notícias' 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=508

e o 'Boteco'.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=464


----------



## Hello_World

Quem se cadastra em um fórum de ARQUITETURA interessado em política, sendo que os threads em que se discute política são restritos aos já cadastrados??

:|


----------



## GS 100

Olá, meu nome é Gabriel, sou do Rio de Janeiro e gosto muito de arquitetura. Sou novo ainda, e passei a gostar de arquitetura e urbanismo após me questionar sobre o por quê de a cidade onde moro ser tão mal cuidada, e isso me despertou interesse! :nuts:


----------



## Lord Eneas

Olá pessoal, meu nome é Enéas (sem trocadilhos por favor  ). Sou engenheiro civil natural de Pedreiras-MA, mas já moro a mais de 10 anos em Teresina-PI. Acompanho este fórum já tem vários meses, porém só agora decidi me cadastrar. Adoro acompanhar as notícias da região do Maranhão e do Piauí, só tem ninja que sabe das coisas em primeira mão. Sou apaixonado por viagens aéreas e terrestres e por grandes obras públicas e particulares, além de tudo em que envolve o desenvolvimento do país. Um grande abraço a todos.


----------



## W.Pinheiro

Pedro Mendes said:


> Olá, meu nome é Pedro tenho 13 anos e desde os 9 entro aqui no SSC, mas resolvi me aqui só em Junho. Sou narutal de Uraí-PR e atualmente moro em Maringá-PR. Estou mais envolvido com o subfórum Brasil em Obras e Notícias do Paraná, mas curto muitas cidades do Brasil, principalmente as do Nordeste como Juazeiro do Norte e Campina Grande.





Ygor Rodrigues said:


> Meu filho vai ser assim. Bem-vindo!


Meu filho vai ser assim. (2) :lol:
Bem-vindo, e esteja convidado para sempre prestigiar os fóruns de Jua do Norte.


----------



## will90

Olá, pessoal. Sou jornalista em Londrina/PR e espero contribuir com o fórum e aprender bastante com vocês também.
Abraços!


----------



## will90

Obs: "Bolsolover" é demais pra mim...


----------



## Ale Oliveira

will90 said:


> Olá, pessoal. Sou jornalista em Londrina/PR e espero contribuir com o fórum e aprender bastante com vocês também.
> Abraços!


Seja Bem Vindo ao SSC kay:


----------



## Dr.Dewis

Olá, me chamo Alisson Dewis, sou natural de Mato Grosso do Sul, vivo atualmente em Ponta Porã e faço 2 ano de Medicina.


----------



## Ale Oliveira

Dr.Dewis said:


> Olá, me chamo Alisson Dewis, sou natural de Mato Grosso do Sul, vivo atualmente em Ponta Porã e faço 2 ano de Medicina.


Seja Bem Vindo ao SSC, Alisson kay:


----------



## Aguilar22

Olá meu nome é Raul seria parte deste post para aperfeiçoar esta língua 
Cumprimentos


----------



## BorisLB

Bom dia a todos,

Sou o Boris, tenho 24 anos, e sou francês.
Morei 1 ano e meio no Rio de Janeiro, estudando. Agora, vou me mudar pra Ribeirão Preto, pra trabalhar como engenheiro químico.

Abraços !


----------



## eumatt

Boenas,

Matheus, 24 anos, formado em Administração em Gestão Empresarial.
Moro em Palmeira/SC, município de 2.500 habitantes. 

Cadastrado no SCC desde 03 de agosto. Mas sinceramente, estou somente lendo os comentários, agora eu percebo o quanto não entendo sobre muita coisa. hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


Acompanho os Thread de Politica, Mapas, Dados e Economia e vou dizer, tem gente f*da por aqui. hahahah :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## stefanopimenta

Stefano de São Paulo. Trabalho com marketing de varejo mas adoro a selva de pedras e acredito num futuro feliz com mais design democrático e construções que tenham valor cultural (e se puderem, ficar mais bonitas quando sujinhas😬)!


----------



## informadi

*hello... vc é o Luan da Silva Rezende? Preciso entrar em contato.*



Luan SR said:


> Oi, meu nome é Luan Silva Rezende, sou de Três corações - MG, e apaixonado por Belo Horizonte. Tenho 18 anos, Cruzeirense. Sou apaixonado por arquitetura, meu sonho é fazer arquitetura. Faz + de um ano que acompanho esse site, mas somente semana passada fiz uma conta aqui, e to adorando.
> 
> Abraços!


Preciso entrar em contato com você.
Perdeu algum documento?


----------



## wiliansp87

Boa noite!

Sou Wilian, de Osasco. Estou me registrando hoje, mas conheço e visito este fórum há pelo menos 7 anos. Sou engenheiro civil de formação, mas também demonstro grande interesse por arquitetura, história, planejamento urbano, e acho que este fórum é um grande _think tank_ nesse sentido! É por aqui que eu procuro saber o que estão planejando fazer não só na região onde moro, mas em qualquer lugar do Brasil, e é aqui que encontro discussões interessantes sobre vários assuntos relacionados a questões urbanas.

Vocês me verão por aqui em discussões urbanas, fóruns de cidades, e Sim City.


----------



## wandsong

igarassuPE said:


> olá pessoal, boa tarde e é um grande prazer comecar a fazer parte do SSC, aproveito a oportunidade da minha apresentação para perguntar aos moderadores e foristas ,se existe algum thread que fale sobre assombrações, lugares assombrados e amaldiçoados tanto no brasil como no mundo? pois é um assunto que eu (e com certeza uma parte dos foristas) gosto de discutir e adquirir mais conhecimento.
> no mais adoro muito o conhecimento que adquiri com os foristas quando eu ainda era apenas um "olheiro" do SSC e tbm as risadas que eu dei com os comentários do forista eduardo azul no thread do parque madureira (um dos meus favoritos)


Olá, seja bem vindo. Se eu não me engano tem um thread sobre mansões assombradas no arquitetura e discussões urbanas, é só você procurar lá, pode ser que não esteja mais na primeira página mas é só ir passando, e eu te recomendo o Boteco lá é onde se pode achar de todos assuntos e tem bastante threads que se fala de algo sobrenatural ou assombração.


----------



## brunoJP77

Olá pessoal forista e do mundão,

sou paraibano, de João Pessoa, casado com uma potiguar de Assú/RN. Gosto de andar, fazer trilha, ir nos cantões do mundão e registro fotos. Quero compartilhá-las e quero conhecer lugares pelo Skyscrapercity.


----------



## marceloam

Olá colegas. Fiz meu cadastro aqui ontem mas só vi esse link hoje.

Sou de Manaus/Amazonas.

Boa tarde e noite à todos.


----------



## Formigueiro

Olá pessoinhas do Skyscrapercity, me cadastrei faz tempo mas só hoje vi esse thread xD
Acompanho há vários anos o fórum, desde 2012 +-, através de um thread sobre Petrópolis conheci este maravilho site 
Prazer, e boa noite


----------



## Noser

Olá, meu nome é Daniel Santos de Souza, Tenho 17 anos e moro em Vila Velha (Espirito Santo)


----------



## cearês

Olá pessoal! Me chamo Vinícius, tenho 19 anos e sou natural de Campos Sales, Ceará. Tenho amor pelo Brasil, pelo nordeste e pelo meu belo estado. Acompanho as discussões, os threads e o desenvolvimento das nossas cidades, desde 2013, porém só agora tomei coragem e animo para participar do SkyscraperCity Brasil mais ativamente. Espero que essa coligação seja forte e consistente por muito tempo, rsrsrs.
:banana::banana::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid

Bem vindos, novatos! Boa participação, aproveitem o SSC que e' um dos melhores cantinhos da internet brasileira.


----------



## carca

Gostaria de ouvir da moderação o motivo da exclusão da opção CURTIR como possibilidade de participar dos tópicos...??!?!?


----------



## Santista10

O servidor do SSC está com problemas técnicos, ainda não há previsão de volta da função like.


----------



## carca

Nem sei se é aqui que se posta essas dúvidas, mas vai...:

Outra dúvida ao mestre Santista10. O tópico http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827134, há mais de ano foi movido para o sub-fórum SUL, um lugar obscuro e de pouca participação coletiva dos usuários levando o tópico ao limbo virtual. Poderia ele voltar para Brasil, já que é assunto envolve várias cidades, apesar de estarem no sul...?


----------



## Winchester-Damacena

Olá a todos !!!

Meu nome é *Winchester Damacena*, tenho 24 anos, sou Arquiteto e Urbanista, de Goiânia-GO.
Acompanho o Skyscrapercity tem muitos anos, muitos mesmo. Leio, olho toda a semana, acredito que desde 2007 por aí... Mas só agora que realmente me inscrevi para poder compartilhar, comentar e participar de tudo por aqui!!


----------



## guims.

Olá, meu nome é Guilherme, tenho 15 anos, sim 15 mesmo haha, acredito que sejo um dos mais novo daqui, SSC virou meu hobbie, ja fais uns meses que me cadastrei aqui mais ja conheço a uns 2 anos. Nasci de Panorama-SP, aos 2 anos fui pra Andradina-SP, aos 7 vim pra Três lagoas-MS i é atualmente onde resido, todas as férias viajo a Goiânia onde meu pai mora, com isso conheci várias cidades no caminho e foi com isso que nasceu minha paixão pelo Brasil e com isso conheci o SSC.


----------



## pedrouraí

^^

Seja bem-vindo, eu tenho 14 anos, então acredito que somos os mais novos aqui.


----------



## Anthony Paradise

Boa tarde! Já participo do SSC há vários anos. Tive um problema na minha antiga conta e, com a ajuda da moderação, pude criar uma nova, com um novo nick. Represento as cidades de Sarandi e Maringá, PR.


----------



## MoleLocus

Bom dia pessoal, me chamo Renato 

Mesmo que eu tenha feito a minha conta ontem, já acompanhando os fóruns a uns 5 anos. Tenho 19 anos e moro em São Paulo capital. Particularmente gosto de ver as discussões sobre transporte público o SCC Brasil.


----------



## soluço

Com 3 anos de atraso... sou o André - 22 anos - interior de SP 
Gosto muito de mapas e fóruns internacionais.


----------



## Evandrojlle

Faz muitos anos que acompanho o fórum, porém não havia me cadastrado,agora como usuário ativo espero contribuir com esta comunidade.
Adoro as discussões urbanas que ocorrem aqui é acho que são importantes e pertinentes,precisamos discutir mais sobre os espaços onde habitamos.
Já criei até um thread de minha cidade, Joinville, quem quiser pode acessar neste link
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142880211#post142880211


----------



## Pedrobitte

Olá meu nome é Pedro e faz anos que acompanho o fórum, já entrei em vários tópicos diferentes aqui no Forum, depois que criei a conta descobri outros que eram ocultos bem interessantes. Tenho 20 anos, moro na Bahia, em Vitória da Conquista, mas nasci em Uberlândia- Mg. Particularmente eu gosto muito das discussões de obras e transportes públicos.


----------



## Santista10

Bem-vindo, Pedro, boa participação.


----------



## NTG

Olá, primeiramente quero dizer que adoro a proposta do forum! Já tinha visto alguns tópicos meio por cima em outros momentos, mas só agora me lembrei novamente dele e resolvi me registrar. Trabalho na área de transportes e mobilidade e me interesso por transporte público, metrôs e ferrovias, Engenharia de Tráfego e planejamento urbano.

Já morei em Campo Grande/MS, Florianópolis, São Paulo (trabalhei na CPTM), Boston (EUA) e agora moro em Fortaleza, trabalhando no Metrô de Fortaleza (METROFOR).


----------



## eduardomdavid

Olá gente,
Meu nome é Eduardo, tenho 17 anos, sou Recifense mas moro em BH desde 2009. Frequento o fórum à um tempo porém resolvi ler um pouco aqui dentro e fazer alguns posts antes de me apresentar. Não vou ser o usuário mais ativo pois esse ano presto vestibular (pra arquitetura, claro), entretanto pretendo fazer parte da comunidade o máximo possível. :bowtie:


----------



## Santista10

Bem-vindos, NTG e Eduardo.


----------



## Capaldi

Depois de quase dois anos acompanhando o fórum, tomei vergonha na cara e criei uma conta. Bom, oi pessoas! Meu nome é Saphira, tenho 14 anos, sou paulistana com descendência nordestina e comecei a acompanhar o Skyscrapercity pelos Threads da Linha 5 - Lilás e do Transporte Rodoviário de São Paulo, a partir daí passei a me "viciar" nesse cantinho, e cá estou. Espero ser aceito nessa grande família e... Até logo.


----------



## lucas-od

Olá, sou Lucas, 20 anos, de Blumenau, SC

Tô aqui porque adoro urbanística, principalmente das nossas capitais 

Acompanhava por fora há algumas semanas


----------



## enderjaras

^^ Bem-vindo. Mais um de Santa Catarina no fórum


----------



## Bluenfixx

ola, sou capixaba de vila velha, tenho 18 anos e me chamo Daniel


----------



## pqfranca

Olá, meu nome é Pedro, tenho 23 anos. Sou Arquiteto e Urbanista e acompanho o fórum desde antes de começar a faculdade 😂
Agora tomei vergonha na cara e criei minha conta pra poder contribuir e participar das discussões.
Assim como o amigo de cima, sou de Vila Velha, ES também.


----------



## Vinicius Vieira

Olá. Meu nome é Vinícius, sou de BH, 27 anos, engenheiro mecânico formado. Acompanho o forum tem pelo menos uns 6 anos, porém nunca comentei. Estou reativando a conta para poder ter um contato melhor com os foristas. Meus tópicos favoritos são sobre Metrô e BRT, mas me interesso pela infraestrutura e o planejamento urbano dos grandes centros como um todo. Gosto muito de viajar pelas cidades através das fotos de rua aqui disponibilizados.


----------



## vtjunior

Ola pessoal,
Tenho 27 anos, e acompanho o fórum ja tem mais de dez anos porém nunca comentei nada kkk :dunno:
Moro na baixada santista, sou formado em Arquitetura e Urbanismo e gosto muito da temática do skyscrapercity, tanto na parte de arquitetura, infraestrutura, transportes, fotos de cidades, quanto na parte off-topic do noticias


----------



## paulistafau

Oi, me chamo Douglas, 24 anos... descobri o Skycrapercity por acaso. Penso futuramente estudar arquitetura e urbanismo. Sou de São Paulo. Como faço pra postar fotos do Instagram aqui?


----------



## Santista10

Sejam muito bem-vindos, excelente participação a todos.


----------



## AnderX

Olá,
Sou Anderson e tenho 23 anos. Nasci em Campo Grande-MS, morei 5 anos em Assis-SP e faz 8 anos que moro em Florianópolis-SC. 

Acompanho o fórum desde 2008 e me cadastrei em 2010, não sou muito de comentar e nesses 8 anos nunca postei nada, sou bem mais de ler e observar as notícias e discussões, mas como tive um tempinho livre decidi postar ultimamente e espero ter um pouco mais de tempo para contribuir com o fórum.


----------



## Snowmeow

Estive quatro anos fora, e muita coisa aconteceu. Espero conseguir acompanhar este fórum novamente, apesar das correrias.


----------



## Shunio

Boa tarde, galera! Sou Júnior, moro em Salvador e sou estudante de arquitetura. Acompanho o fórum há um tempão, acho que desde 2012, mas só de f5 mesmo. Resolvi fazer cadastro agora pra me tornar mais assíduo aqui, espero contribuir de alguma maneira.


----------



## Santista10

Bem-vindos, participem e contribuam com fotos e informações, quanto mais, melhor.


----------



## novoCalculoDaRota

Amigos foristas, é um grande prazer conhecer todos vocês!
Chego a este forum, indicado pela querida amiga e recém promovida à moderatriz: Dea!

Sou o Bob (Roberto), um paulista de riso fácil, desenvolvedor de sistemas web, apaixonado por fotografia, viagens, churrasco, coxinha, cerveja, cultura oriental e qq coisa que traga lembranças marcantes.

Moro atualmente em Tokyo, alternando com idas e vindas para SP capital.

Sonho em realizar uma volta ao mundo e em partes estou fazendo isso, mas agora aproveitando as oportunidades que a vida nos dá e desbravando a incrível terra do sol nascente!

Também escrevo um blog onde relato todos estes achados e pretendo compartilhar alguns destes momentos aqui com esta turminha gente boa!
Como é um tópico de apresentação, deixo um link aqui onde relato meus sustos e surpresas da vida que me trouxeram até onde estou: https://www.novocalculodarota.com.br/sobre/

Life is a journey, not a destination.

Projeto Volta ao Mundo [atualmente no *Japão*]:
novoCalculoDaRota.com.br

Ibagens donde passei: instagram.com/novocalculodarota/

E me chamem pra comer coxinha! ahahahah


Grande abraço a todos!


----------



## Déa_

^^
Seja muito bem-vindo, Bob...

Que bom que se cadastrou, vai ser uma ótima contribuição ao fórum! Adoro teu blog e tuas histórias!

Aproveite a jornada aqui tb e, se precisar de ajuda, já sabe.:hug:

E bora dividir aquela coxinha..hahahahah

bjks!


----------



## EmyJaraguá

Seja muito bem vindo Bob, percebe-se que será um grande acréscimo ao fórum sua participação.


----------



## GustavoMunoz

Olá me chamo Gustavo, sou de Curitiba, tenho 22 anos , estou terminando o curso de Arquitetura e Urbanismo na UFPR. Descobri o fórum por acaso ... Me interessei bastante pelos tópicos aqui abordados e decidi criar uma conta! Espero poder contribuir de alguma forma. Abraços.


----------



## gabrielrodrigues

Não sei se já cheguei a postar neste tópico, mas passei alguns anos longe do fórum por não conseguir dar conta de ler e participar, mas enfim, se já o fiz, me apresento novamente.
Meu nome é Gabriel, sou engenheiro de produção, trabalho com tecnologia e me interesso por economia e questões de infraestrutura urbana. Espero continuar aprendendo muito com vocês.


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid

Bem vindos Gustavo e Gabriel!


----------



## BarretoSSA

Olá Bom dia! Fiz a conta a um tempo para acompanhar o thread de notícias.


----------



## Déa_

Boas vindas a todos...


----------



## Vittas

Olá pessoas 

Acompanho o fórum há anos, e só agora tomei coragem de participar de algumas discussões 

Beijos à todos


----------



## mallet

Olá eu sou do Paraná e me chamo Guilherme.


----------



## A-B

Olá,

Já conhecia esse fórum há alguns anos e de vez em quando acompanhava algumas discussões, especialmente na parte de transportes.

Enfim, tomei vergonha na cara e criei uma conta aqui. Pro nick acabei decidindo pegar as duas primeiras letras das minhas nacionalidades.

Atualmente moro em Salvador.


----------



## del Marques

O "B" deve ser de Brasil e o "A"?


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

mallet said:


> Olá eu sou do Paraná e me chamo Guilherme.


Bem vindo Guilherme.


----------



## A-B

del Marques said:


> O "B" deve ser de Brasil e o "A"?



Adivinha! Não é difícil, fica mais perto do que você imagina.


----------



## del Marques

^^ Argentina?


----------



## 728866

[OFF TOPIC]

Só por curiosidade, quantos foristas brasileiros tem no SSC? Mais de 1000? 

------------------------------------------

A todos/as os/as novos/as foristas que vem postando nesse thread, sejam bem vindos/as


----------



## del Marques

^^ Que comparecem com frequência no máximo uns 100.


----------



## DiegoPaulista

Olá, sou Diego de São Paulo. Já acompanhava o fórum e agora registrei.

Abraços


----------



## Atchim

Olá, sou de sp e já conhecia o forum faz anos pelas informações sobre o metrô, agora resolvi me registrar.


----------



## Corinthians Warrior

Tito said:


> *Olá! m))
> 
> A equipe de moderação deseja a você, novato, em nome de todos os membros do SSC Brasil, as boas vindas!
> 
> Pedimos que você faça sua apresentação aqui, seja ela grande ou não. As informações a ser fornecidas ficam a seu critério, mas recomendamos que diga ao menos o nome, idade, cidade e estado onde mora, como encontrou o fórum e porque decidiu se cadastrar.
> 
> Também solicitamos a você a leitura das regras e do FAQ-Manual (no caso do FAQ-Manual, ao menos o índice), que o auxiliarão a utilizar as ferramentas do fórum e mostrarão como deve ser uma conduta de boa participação:
> 
> Regras
> 
> FAQ-Manual
> 
> Tenha uma excelente participação e fique a vontade para entrar em contato para tirar possíveis dúvidas! kay:*
> 
> PS.: Todos os foristas e moderadores são bem-vindos a desejar boas vindas aos novatos.


Olá, sou Fabio, moro em Curitiba e conheço o fórum há alguns anos, pois gostava de acompanhar obras de arenas esportivas. Gosto das informações a respeito de arquitetura e urbanismo, mesmo não sendo profissional da área, além de considerar os temas debatidos bem abrangentes. Enfim, o fórum é muito interessante.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Corinthians Warrior said:


> Olá, sou Fabio, moro em Curitiba e conheço o fórum há alguns anos, pois gostava de acompanhar obras de arenas esportivas. Gosto das informações a respeito de arquitetura e urbanismo, mesmo não sendo profissional da área, além de considerar os temas debatidos bem abrangentes. Enfim, o fórum é muito interessante.


Bem vindo.


----------



## Déa_

Boas vindas a todos...

E foi bom quotar o post inicial, viu? Regras e Manual! :banana:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Eu to aqui registrado desde abril, mas só hoje me apareceu as notificações com esse post e o das regras do fórum

Meu nome é Felipe e moro em Altônia/PR


----------



## elpellenz

E aí, pessoal! Meu nome é Luís Gustavo, tenho 35 anos e sou gaúcho.

Sou professor de inglês e espanhol há 14 anos e tenho minha própria escola de idioma para adultos com um método desenvolvido por mim, focado na conversação.

Me interesso por arquitetura porque desde pequeno acompanho meu pai, que não é nem arquiteto nem engenheiro, mas sempre fez casas no litoral do RS, onde também temos casa, pra alugar e vender, algumas geraram muita discussão porque após a construção sempre achavamos (principalmente minha mãe) que poderia ter sido maior, ou menor, enfim... hehehehehehe Hoje analiso enquanto dirijo as construções e fico divagando sobre as coisas que acho legais e outras que não faço ideia porque foram construídas daquele jeito. hehehehe

O meu maior hobby é viajar e conhecer a cultura do local através das pessoas locais, prefiro me inserir no meio a fazer apenas rolê de turista. Já morei em Londres e Madrid, conheci grande parte da Europa e curto muito pegar o carro e ir pra Argentina passando pelo Uruguai, fui duas vezes já, conheci Colônia de Sacramento e me encantei. Sou apaixonado por espanhol e me identifico muito com o Uruguai e a Argentina.

Sou solteiro, não tenho filhos e estou numa fase agora em que tenho a possibilidade de viajar e conhecer novos lugares e pessoas novamente. Sou divertido, gosto de aproveitar a vida com espontaneidade. Gosto de sair pra jantar e ir no cinema mas também gosto de cozinhar em casa e ver um filme. E principalmente, conhecer novas pessoas e culturas.

Quem vier pra Porto Alegre e região, precisar de alguma coisa ou quiser simplesmente bater um papo, só me avisar.

Abraços a todos.


----------



## Ice Climber

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Eu to aqui registrado desde abril, mas só hoje me apareceu as notificações com esse post e o das regras do fórum
> 
> Meu nome é Felipe e moro em Altônia/PR


Esse seu Nick me fez valer a mensalidade da internet.


Bem vindos!


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Eu to aqui registrado desde abril, mas só hoje me apareceu as notificações com esse post e o das regras do fórum
> 
> Meu nome é Felipe e moro em Altônia/PR





elpellenz said:


> E aí, pessoal! Meu nome é Luís Gustavo, tenho 35 anos e sou gaúcho.
> 
> Sou professor de inglês e espanhol há 14 anos e tenho minha própria escola de idioma para adultos com um método desenvolvido por mim, focado na conversação.
> 
> Me interesso por arquitetura porque desde pequeno acompanho meu pai, que não é nem arquiteto nem engenheiro, mas sempre fez casas no litoral do RS, onde também temos casa, pra alugar e vender, algumas geraram muita discussão porque após a construção sempre achavamos (principalmente minha mãe) que poderia ter sido maior, ou menor, enfim... hehehehehehe Hoje analiso enquanto dirijo as construções e fico divagando sobre as coisas que acho legais e outras que não faço ideia porque foram construídas daquele jeito. hehehehe
> 
> O meu maior hobby é viajar e conhecer a cultura do local através das pessoas locais, prefiro me inserir no meio a fazer apenas rolê de turista. Já morei em Londres e Madrid, conheci grande parte da Europa e curto muito pegar o carro e ir pra Argentina passando pelo Uruguai, fui duas vezes já, conheci Colônia de Sacramento e me encantei. Sou apaixonado por espanhol e me identifico muito com o Uruguai e a Argentina.
> 
> Sou solteiro, não tenho filhos e estou numa fase agora em que tenho a possibilidade de viajar e conhecer novos lugares e pessoas novamente. Sou divertido, gosto de aproveitar a vida com espontaneidade. Gosto de sair pra jantar e ir no cinema mas também gosto de cozinhar em casa e ver um filme. E principalmente, conhecer novas pessoas e culturas.
> 
> Quem vier pra Porto Alegre e região, precisar de alguma coisa ou quiser simplesmente bater um papo, só me avisar.
> 
> Abraços a todos.


Sejam bem vindos, boa participaçao!


----------



## Bruno724

Tito said:


> *Olá! m))
> 
> A equipe de moderação deseja a você, novato, em nome de todos os membros do SSC Brasil, as boas vindas!
> 
> Pedimos que você faça sua apresentação aqui, seja ela grande ou não. As informações a ser fornecidas ficam a seu critério, mas recomendamos que diga ao menos o nome, idade, cidade e estado onde mora, como encontrou o fórum e porque decidiu se cadastrar.
> 
> Também solicitamos a você a leitura das regras e do FAQ-Manual (no caso do FAQ-Manual, ao menos o índice), que o auxiliarão a utilizar as ferramentas do fórum e mostrarão como deve ser uma conduta de boa participação:
> 
> Regras
> 
> FAQ-Manual
> 
> Tenha uma excelente participação e fique a vontade para entrar em contato para tirar possíveis dúvidas! kay:*
> 
> PS.: Todos os foristas e moderadores são bem-vindos a desejar boas vindas aos novatos.



Meu Nome é Bruno, tenho 21 anos, sou de São Paulo. Acompanhava o fórum há muito tempo atrás com o meu primo, não lembro o motivo de ter parado, mas voltei e pretendo ser ativo nos debates.


----------



## fhenriq

Olá! Sou o Flávio, 28 anos, de Natal-RN. Frequento o fórum já faz alguns anos mas por algum motivo que nunca entendi não conseguia logar com a minha conta. Agora consegui fazer uma nova com outro e-mail e deu certo. Gosto de viajar e conhecer novos lugares e pretendo compartilhar aqui alguns dos meus registros.


----------



## Paulistano Pucto

Oi! Sou Leonardo, 15 anos (menti no cadastro mesmo), de São Paulo- SP. Já ouvia falar do fórum em vídeos de arquitetura e urbanismo do YT, me interessei e hoje mesmo fiz minha conta. Passei a me interessar pelo tema este ano, meu sonho é que SP vire uma cidade modelo do Brasil, e se torne um polo do turismo mundial, me inscrevo nesse fórum para ampliar meu conhecimento sobre o tema, e poder se tornar um grande arquiteto, e um ótimo forista. Kk salve quebrada do Teotônio!


----------



## xxwolfoxx1

Meu nome e guilherme, sempre gostei do forum, acompanho tem uns 3 ou 4 anos, sempre vendo obras e projetos, sempre curti essa area da engenharia,arquitetura e urbanismo, criei coragem e esse e meu primeiro post hehe.


----------



## Marques Myke

Oi gente, meu nome é Myke e adoro esse fórum...abraços a todos.


----------



## del Marques

Bem vindo primo.


----------



## del Marques

Bem vindo Guilherme.


----------



## del Marques

Bruno, Flávio e Leonardo bem vindos.


----------



## MaiconDmelo

Olá a todo, sou Maicon,25 anos, estudei arquitetura por mais ou menos 3 anos porem não achei viável estar terminando agora a faculdade devido ao atual desenvolvimento do pais... porem estou a me formar por agora em farmácia.
Curto bastante o SSC, frequento a parte gringa já a 3 anos mais ou menos, porem apenas agora resolvi ser mais participativo com o fórum.


----------



## senunsuehtam

Oi gente, sou novato aqui e queria saber se tem alguma thead em que postam projetos de todo o Brasil exceto a "Brazil's tallest buildings" porque essa eu já conheço


----------



## pedrouraí

^^

senunsuehtam, seja muito bem vindo ao fórum.

Existe o subfórum no SSC Brasil de *Projetos e Obras*, onde se postam threads de projetos específicos do Brasil todo. Dentro dele existe outro subfórum, *Brasil em Obras*, lá existem threads de cidades brasileiras, onde o pessoal faz atualizações de obras, projetos, notícias e coisas do tipo no thread de cada uma.


----------



## MasterTKG

Olá! tenho 16 anos , sou de Ferraz De Vasconselos-SP, Frequento o forum como guest faz um tempinho, e me interessei nos threads das linhas do metro e da CPTM pq meu sonho é virar um maquinista


----------



## benyy

Oi! Tenho 19 anos, faço arquitetura e urbanismo na USP e descobri o ssc procurando sobre empreendimentos em SP. Adoro ler e fazer trilhas e tirar fotos. Gosto muito de acompanhar as novidades nos empreendimentos residências, comerciais e corporativos do centro expandido de sp, e estou sempre ligado nas novas obras. Espero poder contribuir. Acho que eu tinha mais coisa pra falar aqui mas não está vindo à mente haha, então é isso. Tenho duas dúvidas: 1) não conseguir encontrar o thread das regras e 2) queria saber onde vocês acompanham o ssc? no celular, app ou computador? 
Abraços


----------



## Jdolci

Bem vindo mr Benyy .. (ou é bem vinda? haha sei lá.. o y no final nao dá pra ter 100% certeza)

Quanto ao thread de regras... Infelizmente com a mudança de servidor, o thread com as instruções e dicas sobre como fazer as coisas acabou ficando obsoleto. Vamos tentar criar um novo em breve.
Mas basicamente a regra principal é: bom senso!!

Se é novo em um espaço, leia mais e escreva menos até entender como é a dinamica local. Que assunto é tratado ali, etc. pra não cair em um offtopic
Não ofenda os outros foristas, nem use termos xulos. Se quer discordar de algo, discorde sempre da ideia que está sendo discutida e não da pessoa que a trouxe.
Se tiver dúvidas.. nao tenha medo de perguntar! Pode ser para os outros foristas.. ou pode perguntar via mensagem pra um dos moderadores ( eu incluido)
Cumprindo esses requisitos voce dificilmente vai ter problemas em participar aqui.

------

Quanto ao tipo de acesso... antes via desktop era muito mais fácil porque a versao mobile era bem precaria. mas agora com esse novo sistema, creio que o acesso mobile vai crescer bastante.


----------



## benyy

Beleza @Jdolci, obrigado (é mr mesmo hahah, se bem que seria mais legal manter o mistério)


----------



## Rekarte

Bom ver jovens e novos foristas por aqui, sejam todos bem-vindos


----------



## L.Sitosi

Olá!

Minha proposta é contribuir nas discussões a respeito de transporte e mobilidade, bem como aprender com os demais foristas.
Também tenho interesse em história, especialmente no que diz respeito às maneiras como o desenvolvimento dos diferentes modais de transporte contribuíram para surgimento e desenvolvimento de cidades e até de empresas.

Obrigado!


----------



## OrlandoVidal

Olá! Já estou há alguns dias/semanas participando especialmente nos tópicos de transporte sobre trilhos de SP. De vez em quando caía aqui pelo Google, e resolvi criar uma conta. Estou aprendendo ainda como funciona a estrutura do fórum e ainda estou um pouco perdido (só agora descobri que tem esse tópico de boas-vindas), mas a gente chega lá! Rsrs

Abraços!


----------



## Nikolas.batista

Fala pessoal beleza?

Passando aqui para me conectar!
Sou o Nikolas, gaúcho, radicado em Curitiba.
Acompanho de forma espaçada as postagens aqui e curto muito a qualidade das críticas e notícias que vejo aqui sobre o nosso mercado curitibano!
Pretendo acompanhar mais próximo pq sou um apaixonado por arquitetura e um dos responsáveis pelo processo de desenvolvimento aqui da empresa!
Sou o diretor de Mkt e Vendas da Hype Empreendimentos, uma incorporadora ainda jovem e pequena aqui de Curitiba! Temos uma pegada de tentar trazer bons projetos a preços acessíveis em regiões "secundárias" da nossa cidade. Espero cada vez mais ver prédios nossos projetos sendo criticados aqui.

Ps: Espero que o pessoal das incs seja bem-vindo no forum!


----------

